# OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (click here before making another k04 thread)



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

**************************************************
**************************************************
*K04-001 FAQ:*
*
Q: What is a k04-001?*

_Quote, originally posted by »_It is a turbo that is capable of producing slightly more power than a k03s (~10-20whp). It is made by Borg-Warner and is *almost* exactly the same as the k03s externally.









*Q: What do I absolutely need to make one bolt on to my 1.8T?*

_Quote, originally posted by »_Unlike the k04-02X, the external dimensions, oil/coolant line fittings/etc. are all the same on the k04-001 and it will bolt right in place of your k03s...with one exception. The turbo inlet is a bit different, so you must upgrade to a silicone TIP (any k03s silicone TIP will work). Others have reported modifying the k03s TIP to work, but if you want to avoid the hassle, the silicone TIP will bolt right on.

*Q: What about software?*

_Quote, originally posted by »_You can run a tweaked k03s file, REVO stg2, GIAC k04-001 SW, APR k04 file, or Uni stg2+ (i'm not sure if there's a eurodyne specific file).
 
*Q: So what do i need to run this turbo on one of these files?*

_Quote, originally posted by »_At the very least, you'll need the turbo, a new silicone TIP for the k03s if you don't already have one, and an install kit from ECS tuning (see pic below). This includes replacement gaskets, crush washers, etc. 








Depending on the software you choose to run, you may also need a few more bits of hardware:
*TWEAKED K03S FILE*
If going this route, be prepared to spend a lot of time logging and playing with different hardware combonations to get things right. Even though you most certainly can bolt the k04 on and go on a standard k03s file, you will likely not see many benefits unless you add a little fueling. At the very least, i'd recomend you have a VAG-COM cable if you plan to do this. 
*REVO STG 2*: http://www.revotechnik.com/pro...D=329
Required Hardware
*A 4 bar fuel pressure regulator 
*A quality aftermarket performance exhaust system with high flow cat. 
*A good air intake induction system or filter recommended for best results. 
Optional Hardware
*A de-cat exhaust system for race or track use 
*An aftermarket diverter valve 
*Select Plus switch 
*GIAC K04 FILE:* http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=150
Required Hardware:
*380 cc injectors (real S3/225TT 380 or Deka 1 Siemens 380, Genesis 380) 
*225 TT 3inch OD MAF with real TT sensor not golf jetta (Part number: 06A906461EX) 
*Upgraded intercooler with less than 2 psi boost drop and IATs less than 50 deg. C. sustained. 
*K04-1 or E05 turbo 
*F - N75 valve works best 
*Intake: long tube CAIs or stock air boxes, or short if velocity stacked properly. 
*Green Coolant temp sensor. 
Recommended:
*2.5-3.0 inch. turbo back exhaust with a quality CAT. 
*104 octane for best performance in Race mode. 100 Octane performs well if not blended with pump fuel. 
*APR K04 FILE:* http://www.goapr.com/products/tvk04.html
This file is just like the Revo stg 2 file in that all that is required is the 4bar FPR
*UNITRONIC STG2+*
It's not listed on their website, but I think this file requires a VR6 MAF housing, 380cc injectors, and exhaust. I'll let someone from uni chime in to clarify.
 
*Q: What about a high flow manifold?*

_Quote, originally posted by »_Though not required, many decide to upgrade to the high flow mani at the same time. You may run in to limp mode problems depending on the software you are using, so do some research in the archives before buying one. The problem can usually be solved with a little tweaking and an overboost valve.

*Q: Where can i get a k04-001 from?*

_Quote, originally posted by »_Talk to Clay @ CTS Turbo, he's the man! Check out http://www.goapr.com for info on their specific kit. ECS also sells them.

*Q: Do you think a K04 swap is a good idea on a tiptronic-equipped car?*

_Quote, originally posted by »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...95655


**************************************************
**************************************************
*K03s/K04-001 SPECS & COMPARISON:*

_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_
5303-988-0053 (AKA K03s) 
Compressor part no. 5304 123 2029 (this wheel used in all* 2001+ 1.8t transversal and B6 longitudal)
Compressor size code/Geometry K04-2075E
Inducer: 38.1 (75% of exducer)
Exducer: 51
Tip height: 4.4
Blades: 4 long/4 short
Turbine part no. 5303-120-5037 (used in virtually all 2001+ K03)
Exducer: 40.34	
Inducer: 45
Tip height: 6.8
Blades: 11 long
5304-950-0001 (AKA K04-001)
Compressor part no. 5304 123 2010 (this wheel also used in K04-15 upgrade for longitudal)
Compressor size code/Geometry K04-2075E
Inducer: 38.1 (75% of exducer)
Exducer: 51
Tip height: 4.4 (This information is not published; I'm making an educated guess based on the "E' geometry shared with -2029)
Blades: 4 long/4 short (typical of E Geometry wheels)
Turbine part no. 5304 120 5023 (used in K04-15 as well)
Exducer: 42	
Inducer: 46
Tip height: 7.6
Blades: 11 long
*excepting Audi 225TT


K04-001 Compressor Map (taken from http://www.airwerksboosted.com/default.aspx)








*K04-001 Complete Parts list (courtesy of slappy_dunbar):*
http://www.frankenturbo.com/we...t.pdf
**************************************************
**************************************************
*DATA PLOTS/DYNO RUNS:*
Here are some plots I had lying around from back in the day. The first is a boost comparison from when I had the k03s and k04-001. The second is an overlay of dyno runs i did.
















CLICK HERE FOR MORE K04-001 DYNO SHEETS

**************************************************
**************************************************
*IS IT WORTH IT???*
-My opinion:

_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_
It depends. If your k03s is on its way out the door and you need a new turbo pronto...then i say just scoop one up and run it on your k03s file. If you think that getting a k04-001 will give your car a bit more power and are looking for a nice little upgrade...then you should buy a WAI kit. IMO, the minimal increase in power is not worth it. 
Remember, I have owned a k04-001 and am morally allowed to give it a bad review. I wasted countless time and money on this turbo and was disappointed in the end. I have since stepped up to a 28RS and am beyond please with the jump. Spool time on a small frame BT is minimal, and 300whp is plenty streetable no matter what some say.

-Other opinions:

_Quote, originally posted by *Buschwick* »_Hey dude that extra 20hp would definitly be cool if it's cheap. There's nothing WRONG with the turbo, it IS better than stock, so if you gotta good deal then why not. Just don't spend $1000 for one.
It's gonna act the like K03s but just have a little more breath up high. A little more torque too. 
If it's cheap enough for the power it gives then why not.


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_Save your $1000. You won't be happy with it even if "that's all it cost".


_Quote, originally posted by *Chemhalo* »_If you are never ever ever going to mod your car beyond a K04, then by all means do it.
However, if you think for one second you may want a bigger turbo, then you'd be an idiot not to just save the money for BT parts.


_Quote, originally posted by *Punchdance* »_As a former 337 owner who wanted a k04, I can tell you that you will quickly get the "dang I wish I went bigger" syndrome. You are going to spend at least a grand to get that turbo and getting it to run as it should, but there is no room to grow. It is a good sliver of an upgrade for a car that has a dead turbo, but it really isnt that great as far as power output is concerned......the subject has been beat to death, so do a search in the 1.8t technical forums for the down and dirty. Good luck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber a long time ago lol* »_I have a k04-001. With meth, I put down a reliable 225whp all day long (and that's on the ole' heartbreak dynodynamics dyno). She holds her power, too; peaks way later in the rpm range unlike the wily k03s, yet is still @20psi when you turn the key. Is it fun..yes. Is it worth it monitarily...meh. At best, it makes for a great auto-x setup. Don't expect to do much damage beyond 3rd gear, though. 
I will be upgrading in the near future to a T3s60 or 28RS if that means anything to ya. I've had this setup for less than six months, and expect it gone within the year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Borg Warner's opinion:

_Quote, originally posted by *Some guy from Borg* »_Dear Sir,
thank you for your interest in our products.
First of all, we don't produce any turbo that we call K03S. But I hope I can
answer your questions with the following explanations.
All the following turbos have the same installation dimensions and
thermodynamical performance. The differences are only in the actuator that
opens the turbine bypass valve:
K03-011 (5303 988 0011) 150 hp, 65 N actuator
K03-026 180 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-035 180 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-044 150 hp, 65 N actuator
K03-045 156 hp (Ibiza Cupra), 85 N actuator with 2 ports
K03-049 150 hp (Sharan/Alhambra), 65 N actuator
The 180 hp versions have an actuator with a higher opening force due to the
higher exhaust gas pressure (which is a consequence of the higher boost
pressure). Otherwise the valve would be pushed open by the exhaust gas
pressure.
The following turbos are a further development (since 2000) and have an
improved and slightly larger compressor while using the same turbine (still
with the same installation dimensions):
K03-052 180 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-053 150 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-058 150 hp/180 hp, 85 N actuator
Consequentially, putting a 180 hp turbo on a 150 hp engine will not bring
about any change in performance, but putting on a K03-052/053/058 instead of
the older versions will bring a slight improvement in engine efficiency.
Additionally, with re-mapping the ECU you can achieve about 215 hp without
danger of overspeeding the turbo. With the older turbos, 195 hp is the
limit.
*With the K04 that's also commonly used (5304 950 0001) the power output
should not be more than 220 hp. That means, changing a K03-052/053/058
against a K04 does not make a lot of sense.*





_Modified by NOLA_VDubber at 8:18 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

yup.. agreed.. not worth it








unless there are racing class restrictions, or smog fears.. then it may be worth it








good info too


----------



## Chemhalo (May 25, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_*COST/BENEFIT ANALYSIS:*
K04-001
$1000 - Turbo (normal price)
$300 - High Flow Manifold (normal price)
$50 - Install kit
$300 - MAF housing and Injectors
$650 - Specific k04-001 File
$200 - TIP
= $2500 / 20whp = _$125/whp
_

Ok, I hate seeing K04-001 threads pop up daily just as much as the next guy, but at least try to put some HONESTY in the post. The APR K04 kit is $1699 and an AWE one can be had from $1495 (AWD) to $2200 (AWP). 
Also, when you quote $/hp you need to state your baseline. Your baseline appears to be a *chipped* car. If that is the case, current customers of most software companies can receive credits when they upgrade further reducing the cost.
This should be the official K04 information thread... not the official bash k04 thread.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Chemhalo)*

*OTHER DYNO PLOTS*









_Quote, originally posted by *Atl337* »_Here is the dyno pull from yesterday.

This is with the added K04, Neuspeed TIP and APR K04 93 octane program. If you check my earlier post you will notice a gain of +16 hp and +22 lb-ft, which is what you should expect. Also, given what I ran stock with CAI/Exhaust and chipped I tend to rely on the numbers I have versus what I am seeing other people post. Doing the driveline loss conversion puts me at published numbers for stock (+10 approx for mods) and published APR numbers as well. 
Peace


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGreasyJap* »_Both runs on the same dyno.
January 2008:
Mods: APR 91, AEM CAI, APR TIP, APR TBH, Tyrol UGSMIC, Milltek 3-2.5 TB








April 2009: 
(134,250 miles)added Kinetic Hi-flow exhaust mani, K04-001 and APR K04 91 octane program with MBC holding spike to 22/23psi








The numbers look low, but the curves look good, and the car feels really good on the road. 



_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_Here's Mine from back in the day hahahaha I have a few time slips also.
Here the dyno with;
ko4-001
apr ko4 file with v-tune
devilown meth kit
3" turboback
highflow ko4 mani
stock block and head
eurojet street intercooler
and the other crappy bolts ons


























_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_2001 GTi 1.8t 68,000 miles... Dalhback chip ( needs an upgrade, still a ko3 file) ko4-001, evom fmic, dalhback dv, cai, tt 2.5" full turbo back, n75k, mbc (inline), silicone boost hoses, ngk7s = ~209hp and ~245tq


















MichaelB30 said:


> Mods:
> K04-01
> APR K04 s/w (dyno'd on 93 oct.)
> Greddy fmic
> ...






MichaelB30 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *IFiONLY* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*

Some things that should be added:
---Khaos - you have a copy of that email from borg?
---Some comparison pics/dimensions if anyone has em
---more responses for or against..post em up


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*

Dear Sir,
thank you for your interest in our products.
First of all, we don't produce any turbo that we call K03S. But I hope I can
answer your questions with the following explanations.
All the following turbos have the same installation dimensions and
thermodynamical performance. The differences are only in the actuator that
opens the turbine bypass valve:
K03-011 (5303 988 0011) 150 hp, 65 N actuator
K03-026 180 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-035 180 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-044 150 hp, 65 N actuator
K03-045 156 hp (Ibiza Cupra), 85 N actuator with 2 ports
K03-049 150 hp (Sharan/Alhambra), 65 N actuator
The 180 hp versions have an actuator with a higher opening force due to the
higher exhaust gas pressure (which is a consequence of the higher boost
pressure). Otherwise the valve would be pushed open by the exhaust gas
pressure.
The following turbos are a further development (since 2000) and have an
improved and slightly larger compressor while using the same turbine (still
with the same installation dimensions):
K03-052 180 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-053 150 hp, 85 N actuator
K03-058 150 hp/180 hp, 85 N actuator
Consequentially, putting a 180 hp turbo on a 150 hp engine will not bring
about any change in performance, but putting on a K03-052/053/058 instead of
the older versions will bring a slight improvement in engine efficiency.
Additionally, with re-mapping the ECU you can achieve about 215 hp without
danger of overspeeding the turbo. With the older turbos, 195 hp is the
limit.
With the K04 that's also commonly used (5304 950 0001) the power output
should not be more than 220 hp. That means, changing a K03-052/053/058
against a K04 does not make a lot of sense.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (cincyTT)*

Ko3 - 2000
COMPRESSOR WHEEL
Inducer: 33.6mm
Exducer: 46mm
Tip height: 3.7mm
TURBINE WHEEL
Inducer: 45mm
Exducer: 38mm
Tip height: 6.8mm
Blades: 11
Ko3S - Late 01+
COMPRESSOR WHEEL
Inducer: 38mm
Exducer: 51mm
Tip height: 4.4mm
TURBINE WHEEL
Inducer: 45mm
Exducer: 38mm
Tip height: 6.8mm
Blades: 11
Ko4-001
COMPRESSOR WHEEL
Inducer: 35mm
Exducer: 50mm
Tip height: 3.7mm
TURBINE WHEEL
Inducer: 50mm
Exducer: 42mm
Tip height: 6.4mm
Blades: 11


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_*Huge post of information*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this post. I hope it helps someone make an informed decision. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (IzVW)*

CincyTT = the shiz
IzVW = the shiz too
lol


----------



## djGolfGTI (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*

Thank you for posting this, it should be sticky'd.
I will be installing a K04-001 if/when my K03s dies. I feel it isn't really worth it solely as a power upgrade. I see it as a "OE upgraded replacement" to the K03.
A big turbo upgrade is nice, but I personally don't want the headaches that could come up with reliability. I don't want to worry about breaking/upgrading transmissions, differentials, clutches, axles, brakes, tires, injectors, fuel pump, software, etc. I only have one car so I need it to be reliable. If i really wanted lots of horsepower, I would have bought a rwd or awd car. 300+hp in a 3100lb front wheel drive car just doesn't do it for me as far as all-around performance goes. I have a streetbike that i take to the track for my performance fix.
People just have to be realistic when they choose upgrades. What do you use the car for? Do I go to the track/dragstrip/autocross? Am I prepared to deal with problems that may arise with any mod I am considering? Do i have to pass emissions?...
Information is power and that's what this forum is for. The forums Search feature is your friend! Good luck with whatever direction you plan to take and be safe out there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (djGolfGTI)*

you dont need to buy APR's kit to get their programming, if your an existing customer you pay $199 for a loaded ecu







just need the 4bar FPR and your ready to go!


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Jetta4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta4Life* »_you dont need to buy APR's kit to get their programming, if your an existing customer you pay $199 for a loaded ecu







just need the 4bar FPR and your ready to go!

Ah yes, that's right. I'll update that part http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *djGolfGTI* »_Thank you for posting this, it should be sticky'd.
I will be installing a K04-001 if/when my K03s dies. I feel it isn't really worth it solely as a power upgrade. I see it as a "OE upgraded replacement" to the K03.
A big turbo upgrade is nice, but I personally don't want the headaches that could come up with reliability. I don't want to worry about breaking/upgrading transmissions, differentials, clutches, axles, brakes, tires, injectors, fuel pump, software, etc. I only have one car so I need it to be reliable. If i really wanted lots of horsepower, I would have bought a rwd or awd car. 300+hp in a 3100lb front wheel drive car just doesn't do it for me as far as all-around performance goes. I have a streetbike that i take to the track for my performance fix.
People just have to be realistic when they choose upgrades. What do you use the car for? Do I go to the track/dragstrip/autocross? Am I prepared to deal with problems that may arise with any mod I am considering? Do i have to pass emissions?...
Information is power and that's what this forum is for. The forums Search feature is your friend! Good luck with whatever direction you plan to take and be safe out there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Good post







It should be noted though, that any upgrades you make to your car are going to have an effect on reliability. The simple act of unbolting a factory component and replacing it with something not meant to be there will always pose a risk. 
Also, lets say a k04-001 can spike to 250wtq in some instance; if instead I run a .48 50 trim at low boost, I can hit the same 250wtq not too far after the k04 yet hold it till 7500 rpm. Both are stressing the driveline in a similar manner (from a peak torque point of view, neglecting intertial forces), but the 50trim holds that torque longer, thus hitting a higher peak power level.
For those curious about the subject:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4111773


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Is it possible to combine the compressor wheel from a K03s and a turbine wheel from a K04 ?
Sounds like a better path if you choose the K04 route


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

it has been done. Think gpopshop has been doing that for some time.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

great thread. sticky please


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (burkechrs1)*

If anyone has some info on some tuning of GIAC X+ (in my case) or apr/uni/whatever with the K04-001 that would be great. It'll be a while before I can get the MAF/Injectors/GIAC K04 software so I would like to look into the tuning bit.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (tyrantanic)*

^It'd be best to run a 4bar FPR with this turbo. The only tuning that would need to be done would be to monitor your fuel trims and adjust your primary fuel tweak in unisettings to zero them out if needed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

tryin not to let this one die just yet


----------



## djGolfGTI (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_tryin not to let this one die just yet









Yeah sticky this and keep it updated. Good info here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (transient_analysis)*

nice post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BryanS (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (afmilboy02)*

GOOD QUESTION FOR ALL OF YOU..........Do you think a K04 swap is a good idea on a tiptronic-equipped car?


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (BryanS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BryanS* »_GOOD QUESTION FOR ALL OF YOU..........Do you think a K04 swap is a good idea on a tiptronic-equipped car?

get in touch with *sledge0001* about k04-001 and an e05b swaps on a tip tranny. He has done both and can fill you in on all the details. If you want, please direct him to post his response here so all can see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Yes it is a worthwhile upgrade and it will work on a Tiptronic perfectly but you must understand that you will be stressing the transmission if you drive the poo out of your car. 
My 04 NBC 1.8T is the 150BHP model and currently has a GIAC Tuned E05B W/ 380cc injectors, TT Maf, FMIC, and TT 2.5" Turboback with cat. (The E05B is just a tad more aggressive than a K04-001 maybe 2-7whp). I chose the E05B after my K03s took a dump and everyone was running the K04-001's with their 1.8T's so I figured with all of the fuss over the E05A's blowing up I would try the Eurospec E05B Turbo since it was supposed to give that tad bit more than a K04-001 and it had been redesigned. So far I am very happy with my E05B setup. (Although I am getting ready to add a 50-75 Shot!)
I don't believe that the APR tune requires all of the extras like TT Maf, bigger injectors etc. I can tell you this... Initially I had 139WHP stock.. Then I had 173WHP with my GIAC X tune +/K03S/ TT Turboback and I now have 205WHP with my E05 tune and E05B turbo. See my sig for Dyno sheets..
Now let's get back to your tranny... I had to replace my transmission after I started to get a nasty slip from 2nd to 3rd. This slip had already begun back when I first purchased the car with 6200 miles on it and the tranny was replaced at 22K due to the slip getting worse and worse. Now did the bigger turbo + chip and how I drive the car contribute to the ongoing destruction of my first trans? Most likely however it was already slippping when I purchased it. So far the new trans has been perfect. 
So with that being said I would say is it safe? Yes!!! as long as you don't power break and or floor it from the line everytime you drive your car. You will have a fun quick ride with this upgrade. Just keep in mind that the 6 speed tiptronic and any tiptronic for that matter in a VW was not designed to hold 200-210+ Whp.. So if you start pushing those limits you will and should expect to have problems. 
Now for me. I beat the holy hell out of my car every single day. It is a daily driver and you better believe that I would put the K04 / E05 in *again* if I blew my current E05b turbo.. 
I am currently looking to have my tiptronic trans built up by Halpem from Caltransproducts. He has been working on a economical solution for us "tiptronic" folks so that we can hold more power (350WHP+) without destroying things...
So... The K04/E05 can make for a fun daily driver that is shockingly quick and a blast to drive. Not to mention that you can sneak by emissions with this type of setup in Cali!! 
I would say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sledge0001 at 8:24 AM 2-3-2009_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

*GIAC K04-001 Software and Hardware Requirements*
http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=150
Programming for - The 2005 - 2001 Golf ® /Jetta ® w/ K04-1/E05 Turbo Upgrade

GIAC performance software for the 2005 - 2001 Golf ® /Jetta ® w/ K04-1/E05 Turbo Upgrade smoothly delivers a 45-100 hp. and 60-150 ft-lbs. gain. For optimum perfomance the software must be coupled with.
Required Hardware:
380 cc injectors (real S3/225TT 380 or Deka 1 Siemens 380, Genesis 380)
225 TT 3inch OD MAF with real TT sensor not golf jetta (Part number: 06A906461EX)
Upgraded intercooler with less than 2 psi boost drop and IATs less than 50 deg. C. sustained.
K04-1 or E05 Turbo
F - N75 valve works best
Intake: long tube CAIs or stock air boxes, or short if velocity stacked properly.
Green Coolant temp sensor.
Recommended:
2.5-3.0 inch. turbo back exhaust with a quality CAT.
104 octane for best performance in Race mode. 100 Octane performs well if not blended with pump fuel.
Turbo inlet hose to prevent collapse if a lot of power is attained.
Note: Power gains stated above are based off of the varied starting base horsepowers of the 1.8T platforms as well as hardware and octane limitations.
From what I have researched I believe:
Siemens Injectors are the best and go with a real quality Forge TIP. Just my .02


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
From what I have researched I believe:
Siemens Injectors are the best and go with a real quality Forge TIP. Just my .02

The Genesis 380's have a much better spray pattern!


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_The Genesis 380's have a much better spray pattern!









I thought the Genesis were just relabled injectors and the Siemans had a better pattern?







I was also told not to get the cheaper Bosch Injectors.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
I thought the Genesis were just relabled injectors and the Siemans had a better pattern?







I was also told not to get the cheaper Bosch Injectors.

Pics taken from http://www.usralleyteam.com 





























In a multi-valve head like ours, the seimens are a big no-no as you can see from above



_Modified by NOLA_VDubber at 2:46 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

OK, Ill take your word for it. One of the very well known and respected vendors told me that. Guess I am mistaken. Sorry for the confusion.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 3:21 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

So what's the difference there with the spray pattern? I understand if you have 2 valves for intake you want to split the pattern, but none of those seem great for a 3 valve setup...


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (tyrantanic)*

The fuel is supposed to hit the area between valve as seen in the factory TT injectors. I imagine it helps atomize the stream on contact...but i'm just guessing.


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_The fuel is supposed to hit the area between valve as seen in the factory TT injectors. I imagine it helps atomize the stream on contact...but i'm just guessing.

But the USRT page says thats exactly what you want to avoid......

_Quote, originally posted by *USRT Website* »_
"The picture on the left shows a 16v inlet port in detail. A central bridge is clearly visible. This is where the main inlet port becomes split to direct air (and fuel) towards the intake valves. The correct injector type for this inlet configuration is one where the injector nozzle sprays precisely-split fuel streams directly into each port and onto the back of each inlet valve.
Contact with the metal walls is carefully avoided. An injector that sprays a single-narrow fuel cone will wash down the manifold and head. Tuning/holding precise air/fuel ratios is thusly complicated because fuel puddles and then slowly dribbles into the combustion chamber. So much for EFI precision!"


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (tyrantanic)*

Then there must be some other reason since they did it from the factory.


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_Then there must be some other reason since they did it from the factory. 

Just putting the info out there, I'll have to read up some more... just got into the fueling section in Maximum Boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (tyrantanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrantanic* »_
Just putting the info out there, I'll have to read up some more... just got into the fueling section in Maximum Boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Post it up when you find out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure [email protected] would also be more than willing to fill us in as well


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Ok, has anyone seen actual dyno numbers for the K04-01 GIAC software with all of the recommended/required parts? Also, aside from a small 30whp increase, what is the torque increase, and most of all, how much more RELIABLE is the K04-01 vs. the K03S? I've gone through 2 K03S's now but really don't have the money for BT as much as I would love to have one.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (ColoradoSoul03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ColoradoSoul03* »_Ok, has anyone seen actual dyno numbers for the K04-01 GIAC software with all of the recommended/required parts? Also, aside from a small 30whp increase, what is the torque increase, and most of all, how much more RELIABLE is the K04-01 vs. the K03S? I've gone through 2 K03S's now but really don't have the money for BT as much as I would love to have one.

2 K03S? there is something wrong, you can't just kill 2 turbos like that... i put tons of miles on my k03s and abused the hell out of it and it was like new when i took it out.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_2 K03S? there is something wrong, you can't just kill 2 turbos like that... i put tons of miles on my k03s and abused the hell out of it and it was like new when i took it out.

Agreed, if you put a K04-001 one youre propably going to kill that turbo as well. What other hardware do you have? What are you boosting at? What are your symptoms? How did you blow the 2 K03s?


----------



## ColoradoSoul03 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

I've just had my car chipped. First one one the turbo was leaking boost into the oil return line and the second that in it now has a bad oil seal on the turbine side.


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (ColoradoSoul03)*

when my ko3s goes and i have money i plan on BT but until i get money i am planning on getting a ko4 set up when the ko3s goes
by the way does anyone know how long a ko3s will last


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (dubbin' on Jlines)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin’ on Jlines* »_when my ko3s goes and i have money i plan on BT but until i get money i am planning on getting a ko4 set up when the ko3s goes
by the way does anyone know how long a ko3s will last

well over 100k


----------



## dubbin' on Jlines (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
well over 100k

thanks


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (dubbin' on Jlines)*

wow great thread, i'm looking to get a ko4-001 for my car right now. I feel it would be very worth it though as i drive a mark2 ( approx 2000lbs) and every little bolt on really shows. I was looking to go with:
-K04-001
-2.5'' dp
-TT maf
-TT injectors
-TIP
-K04 high flow mani
-Uni K04 file upgrade
I've been told that with all of these mods over stock ( just a chip and FMIC) that i would see a very big difference, as in 40-60hp and 50-80tq
Is this about right?


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (Golfmk3_18)*

^how much are you going to have to pay for all that? I'd recommend you consider say a t3 60 trim instead. It'll cost close to what the ko4 kit will, but will be a btter all-around turbo


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_^how much are you going to have to pay for all that? I'd recommend you consider say a t3 60 trim instead. It'll cost close to what the ko4 kit will, but will be a btter all-around turbo 

but a t3 60trim is FAR too big for my needs...keep in mind i have an extremely light car and i already have traction issues in 1st and 2nd gear , even rolling in 2nd if i punch it i'll spin out....
I really love the low end on the smaller frame turbos, i like having no lag and having a powerband that i can use in everyday traffic as well as on the track (lapping + auto-X). A T3 would simply put my powerband way to high up.
I understand that i could get much more HP for approx the same amount of cash, but i want usability (is that a word?







) as well as daily driver capacity. A 300hp / 2000lbs car would simply be un-usable for me especially since 95% of my driving is in the city which means i would never touch the full power of the set-up thus making it pointless
Hope that makes things more clear on why i think the K04-001 is better in my case


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (Golfmk3_18)*

I love my K04. I read all the hate over the years, but when my K03S started dying, I opted for a K04 from G pop shop; I just sent them a used K03s in good shape, and they rebuild/upgrade it to a K04. Much cheaper than buying brand new. 
I think it's a GREAT daily driver now


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (TheGreasyJap)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4350560
If you have to get a 3 inch MAF, for GIAC K04-001, for example, you can get the top of the VR6 Intake and with alittle trimming get it to fit.
I have also read that you can get the 225hp TIP for an easier fit but not sure of the number or ports / holes compared to the other 1.8T engines.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_well over 100k

Depends on a few things:
Type of oil do you use?
How often you change the oil?
Do you let it cool down?
How long do you let it cool down for?
How often do you change the oil?
What other mods do you have and how long have they been on for?
For me at least I got flashed at ~50k
Added a tbe at ~80k
Changed the oil every 5k
I let it cool down for about a minute more then not doing it
I used whatever oil the dealer used for the 50k then switched to Mobil 1 Full Synthetic 0w40.
My turbo has been smoking on startup. Ive had a compression test done and had all of the PVC and incooler pipes looked at and all is fine. Its been smoking for a good 15k and I have 115k on the car. I was just told its a time bomb...
Time to start saving... Ill see how much I have saved up when this thing even gets worse...


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is a nice video on youtube k04-001 content 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX8s8Qj8Vlw


----------



## djGolfGTI (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (Mk42003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk42003* »_Here is a nice video on youtube k04-001 content 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX8s8Qj8Vlw

nice pull. my car does that with a k03, but i'm about 500lbs lighter than a stock jetta. can't wait until my k03 dies so i can install a k04 and see what it does. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (djGolfGTI)*

well i am doing a k04 setup too wating on all the parts too come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Mk42003)*

What parts are you guys getting? I was thinking of Kinetics Exhaust Manifold, Forge TIP, GIAC K04-001 Software so I need Genesis 380cc Injectors, TT MAF and Sensor) VR6 Intake Box cover to keep it stealth.


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

I am getting a APR TIP Revo stage 2 since i have stage 1 forge 007 DV 3' downpipe probably ebay







and some other misc parts


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Mk42003)*

What other misc parts?


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

4bar fpr , maybe a kinetic motorsport highflow mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bravo95 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*

So how is that APR kit gives about the same #'s as the other kits out there. But the only thing I see from them is a 4 bar FPR and install kit. The other kits require injectors, MAF, and so on.. Just trying to make since of it, i've been lookin at a K04 upgrade, and im tuned with APR stg2. Do the other company's know something that APR doesn't?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (bravo95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravo95* »_So how is that APR kit gives about the same #'s as the other kits out there. But the only thing I see from them is a 4 bar FPR and install kit. The other kits require injectors, MAF, and so on.. Just trying to make since of it, i've been lookin at a K04 upgrade, and im tuned with APR stg2. Do the other company's know something that APR doesn't?









Since you have APR already, just stay with them. It will be much cheaper to do so. All of the K04-001 kits are pretty close to eachother in power numbers. Some turners felt to add this or that, or to leave things out. APR just make it easier, less hardware and cheaper to go to a K04-001.


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (bravo95)*

it all about the tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Mk42003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk42003* »_it all about the tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

True, but for $150 or so to upgrade to APR K04-001 or spend $600 on Uni does not make sence to me for just a K04-001. As for me, that is the reason I went with GIAC, its only $150 more to upgrade to their K04-001 software.
Cant have garbage hardware either... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (VWGolfA4)*

Here's Mine from back in the day hahahaha I have a few time slips also.
Here the dyno with;
ko4-001
apr ko4 file with v-tune
devilown meth kit
3" turboback
highflow ko4 mani
stock block and head
eurojet street intercooler
and the other crappy bolts ons























Here is a few time slips of just the ko4 on pump gas, 3" downpipe into stock gli muffler and no meth. Pretty much rite when i got the ko4 setup.










_Modified by Blu--Pearl at 9:04 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Blu--Pearl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blu--Pearl* »_Here's Mine from back in the day hahahaha I have a few time slips also.
Here the dyno with;
ko4-001
apr ko4 file with v-tune
devilown meth kit
3" turboback
highflow ko4 mani
stock block and head
eurojet street intercooler
and the other crappy bolts ons























Here is a few time slips of just the ko4 on pump gas, 3" downpipe into stock gli muffler and no meth. Pretty much rite when i got the ko4 setup.









_Modified by Blu--Pearl at 9:04 AM 4-22-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Mk42003)*

any other ko4-001 owners out there post here your reviews lets keep this thread alive


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Mk42003)*

Does anybody have any exp with unitornic ko4-001 file?


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Vaughan gti mk4)*

i just installed y k04-001 last night with forge tip, i went with it because i bought the car with apr 93 oct chip so the upgrade is cheaper with the 4 bar, i already had all the normal bolt ons so for under 1000 i was ready to go


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (kap0ne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kap0ne* »_i just installed y k04-001 last night with forge tip, i went with it because i bought the car with apr 93 oct chip so the upgrade is cheaper with the 4 bar, i already had all the normal bolt ons so for under 1000 i was ready to go

so how is it what is your boost? does it pull better


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Mk42003)*

i just got a apr ko4 kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... but all you guys are bumming me out ... with all the hating ....








if i didn't get this kit with a Kinetics Exhaust Manifold, for $550







than i probably would have gone with a BT 
all good info ......







thanks 


_Modified by 636glx at 12:09 AM 5-2-2009_


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Mk42003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk42003* »_
so how is it what is your boost? does it pull better 


i finsihed it up this morning with the forge tip, i'm picking up my 4 bar fpr monday and wed i'm going to get the k04 file, but as of right now i think i lost some top end but will be fixed with software and spools much better my old turbo has 147k on it i'm going to sell it to a guy at work so i can get a front mount


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (kap0ne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kap0ne* »_

i finsihed it up this morning with the forge tip, i'm picking up my 4 bar fpr monday and wed i'm going to get the k04 file, but as of right now i think i lost some top end but will be fixed with software and spools much better my old turbo has 147k on it i'm going to sell it to a guy at work so i can get a front mount

let me know what happens http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Mk42003)*

any other ko4 guys out there


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Mk42003)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

still waiting to get my tune been a rough month be able to get it 1st couple weeks in june


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (kap0ne)*

my caR IS DONE I JUST NEED MY LICENCE TO DRIVE AGAIN


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mk42003)*

Sorry to bump and old/stickied thread, but I didn't want to start a new one when 99% of info is here. My question: If i run a K04-001 or E05B with a 2.5/3 inch TBE, will I still be good for emissions in CA? I know, I know, its a quasi-retarded question, but I havent found a clear answer one way or the other. I'm looking into the K04/E05 for a slight bump in power as the car is my daily driver and i need it to remain reliable, but with more fun.







Any info is truly appreciated. 
Note: I have an APR TIP, APR R1, AEM CAI. Looking to get the Kinetics Turbo Manifold and a 2.5/3 in. TBE.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*

^posting here is exactly why this thread was started to begin with! And because you have been so kind to not clutter the forum with yet another k04 thread, I'll try and answer your question:
I'm not familiar with the specifics of the California emissions procedure, but I think you have to pass three different tests-
*
1) visual*
They are going to pop your hood and look for anything out of the ordinary. If they see that CAI, it will need a " CARB Exempt" sticker to be considered legal. Luckily, the k04/e05b looks almost identical to the stock turbo and will fit in the exact same spot. So unless someone knows what to look for, they likely will not be able to tell the difference between the two.
*2) OBD scan*
They are going to use a scan tool plugged in to your OBD diagnostics port to check for system "readiness." They will scan to make sure the different emissions systems on your car are installed and working properly, systems like the SAI, EVAP, and catalytic converter. Putting a K04/e05b on will not have any effect on any of these systems. However, unless the TBE you plan on installing has a very effective cat, you'll likely fail the scan test.
*3) Tailpipe sniffer*
Lastly, they'll likely stick a sensor in your tailpipe to directly test the effectiveness of your catalytic converter. If you get past the scan portion because you have software that removes the CAT cel, then they'll get you here. 

---------
So, the key is finding a TBE/cat combo that removes enough crap from the exhaust so that you'll pass the sniff test. I don't have any reccomendations on which exhaust will do this, but I'm sure you'll find something by searching the archives here


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Thanks. I'm pretty sure I will be good on the visual and scan section but sniffer was my biggest fear. I will probably go to the local muffler/smog shop and see what they reccomend. Smog and CA emissions is the main reason along with DD reliability that I'm looking at the K04/E05 turbo instead of a GT series. It will be subtle and a bump in power but nothing major or something that stands out. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HELMITHICKS (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*

Ok, my question is, if you were to run a K04 without any supporting mods. What could happen?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (HELMITHICKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HELMITHICKS* »_Ok, my question is, if you were to run a K04 without any supporting mods. What could happen?

Nothing bad, dont think youd see any gains or losses.


----------



## HELMITHICKS (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
Nothing bad, dont think youd see any gains or losses.

OK, that works


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

Alright, I'll post my questions to this - I read all of this post - Hopefully i did not miss the answer to my question within that.
I have a 2003 GTI Chipped with Revo software. I have a CAI, FMIC, Forge diverter valve and that is it. My Ko3S just died on me at 80k. At this point i have been scouring the web for info if it was worth the money for the k04.
If i went with the k04 since i already have revo i would have to have them just reflash it to the k04 file. What else do i need??
Injectors?
Tip?
Colder Plugs?
Maf?
DownPipe??
Reliability is ultimate, small increase in power is desired and 1500 including labor is budget - i can fudge that a bit, but thats pretty much it.
Is it possible to make the K04 Work with this type of budget/reliability needs?


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbarDub* »_Alright, I'll post my questions to this - I read all of this post - Hopefully i did not miss the answer to my question within that.
I have a 2003 GTI Chipped with Revo software. I have a CAI, FMIC, Forge diverter valve and that is it. My Ko3S just died on me at 80k. At this point i have been scouring the web for info if it was worth the money for the k04.
If i went with the k04 since i already have revo i would have to have them just reflash it to the k04 file. What else do i need??
Injectors?
Tip?
Colder Plugs?
Maf?
DownPipe??
Reliability is ultimate, small increase in power is desired and 1500 including labor is budget - i can fudge that a bit, but thats pretty much it.
Is it possible to make the K04 Work with this type of budget/reliability needs?


Honestly, you can install the K04 and enjoy. There is no software really needed to support the K04. Yes, companies have K04 files to better exploit every little whp out of the turbo, but they are not mandatory. BUT, if you want to gain a little bit more horsepower, I would definitely look at a downpipe (at least). A TIP will improve you power gains as well.
I installed a K04 in my apartment parking stall in 4 hours, without removing the downpipe or the exhaust manifold. Not too hard, just time comsuming....


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone have any other input/ideas? I had found a long time ago a gigantic K04 Thread containing information concerning the turbo and those who were putting it on. I can not for the life of me find it. I have been searching as far was what i need to do this, i am about ready to buy the 034kit with their manifold for 1095. Anyone have any experience with this???

*edit*
Thanks for the input dlsolo, you have eased my concerns greatly.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

you might be thinking of the k04-02x thread. The k04-001 that you are considering installing is pretty straight forward and really does not require any special hardware (besides what is mentioned in the first post of this thread). As long as you have a silicone TIP made for a k03s, you can install the turbo just like you would a k03s


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

So I ordered the kit from 034 motorsports. bought the manifold and the turbo. I have a very knowledgeable friend who works on vw's and has been for a while, he is concerned about my car having the K04-001 without any injectors. Is this a concern I need to remedy? I am not interested in burning up my engine because the car is running too lean. Again it is chipped with revo stg 1. 
Can i run it without injectors for a while??


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

If you are using Revo software, you should upgrade to the stg2 file with the k04-001. It uses a 4bar FPR with your stock injectors to increase your fueling potential.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

I just bought a K04 and plan on installing it soon, i will be running the apr k04 software because i already have apr and they are only 2 miles from my house. I have read alot but have not found what im looking for. i know the only software requirments are the 4 bar but if i was to also upgrade to a vr6 maf, and audi tt injectors and tweak it with v-tune will i squeeze a little bit more power, or will it run poorly cause the software wasnt written for it ??


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

bump for an answer


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

afternoon bump


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWPGTI* »_ *run poorly cause the software wasnt written for it*

There's your answer right there! i.e. the only thing you'll likely gain from those extra parts is a choppy idle and a lighter wallet.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

thankyou, I was worried about the injector duty cycle firgured they must be near max


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

I wouldn't sweat it. I did the same thing on my revo stage 2 file and never really got it running right. In the end I just put the stockers back in and it ran much better


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

And from what I read the high flow mani causes spike issues, guess the best thing to add would be water neth. Trying to come up with a list of good supporting mods


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

Alright - So, got my K04 installed.
Ran fine at first, overboost issues ensued.
I am pretty sure the cat is plugged and the 02 sensors are fouled because of the amount of oil that was dumping through the lines before i got the new turbo.
I have a new tt downpipe ordered including the highflow cat. new o2 sensors coming. 
I am going to borrow a Revo SPS3 controller to raise the boost values so that the car does not go into limp mode. 
Hypothetically should this fix all the problems i am having??
I talked to the Revo guys, he said its really not neccesary to go stage 2 at this point, but to be honest if it would help, ill ship it out now, the car is just sitting at this point.
All i would need is a 4bar FPR to get the stage 2.
Would i benefit from stage 2?
Do i need anything else to fix overboost issues.
can i lower the amount of boost the car sees to 20?


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

you'll need an overboost kit to solve the spikes, then use the sps to set the boost as high as possible. no more limp after that


----------



## edzz85 (Jul 28, 2009)

I with k04-001 got 252hp and 396nm - it is a good turbo if yours k03 (s) is dead, but if you traying to get more go to gt28 or 30. At the moment I'm driving 001, but after winter time I hope to get gt28 or gt30.
pic for fun=)


----------



## LaingC (Dec 10, 2008)

*overboost*

I am considering the 034 K04-001 turbo + exhaust manifold kit also. I have an 00 TT 180 FWD (built in June 99) with an APR solder in chip, APR FMIC, K&N drop in filter, and Techtonics Tuning 2.5" catted TBE. As I understand it; I have a K03 not K03s turbo right now.
I am curious about the boost spike issues and have read a little on it but don't quite understand what an "overboost kit" is.


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

So, the overboost kit is essentially a valve, that opens up when there is more boost than you manually tell the valve that y,ou want. So if your turbo pushes 28 pounds which this ko4 will do easily with the set up i have but you only want say 20, you will install the valve, and it will bleed off the excess boost you do not want, thus it wont hurt your engine and internals.


----------



## LaingC (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

Thanks - I think I understand the control of the boost - there are apparently two ways boost is controlled - one is by bypassing exhaust around the turbo (the wastegate) and the second is by bypassing boosted air back to the turbo intake (diverter valve). (Note - my car already had a Forge diverter valve when I bought the car.) Some highly modified cars can also just dump the boost to atmosphere but I am not interested in that.
I am unsure of which components are required. There is an "N75" wastegate regulator valve that apparently is involved in regulating boost in a stock car. Some places I have read talk about replacing the N75 and/or adjusting the N75 (or putting another valve in parallel ?) as a method of preventing over boost. But it may be that a the valve that is put in parallel is a second diverter valve.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Does anyone have a link to a K04-001 install guide? I remember seeing one on Ottawa Vdubbing but I cannot find it for the life of me.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*

In the end the question is ......are the high flow manifolds worth it??


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_Does anyone have a link to a K04-001 install guide? I remember seeing one on Ottawa Vdubbing but I cannot find it for the life of me.


It's the exact same process as installing a k03s, so if you find install info on one, you can use it for the other


----------



## LaingC (Dec 10, 2008)

Upon further research I believe that a boost kit adds a parallel path around the N75:
http://www.boostvalve.com/1.8info.html

If the exhaust manifold adds midrange power by spooling the turbo quicker, I believe it will be worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (AWPGTI)*

A high flow manifold is going to be of some, but limited, benefit in a system like a K04-001. The turbo's compressor rating tops out at around 20 lb./min, and it is really only under these conditions -- when the compressor is spinning at close to its maximum -- that it will be calling upon the aftermarket manifold's capacity. To a lesser degree, the "freer flow" will benefit spool-up but this is a modification that principally supports the compressor at the high end. Hope this helps.


_Modified by slappy_dunbar at 3:23 PM 12-19-2009_


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (slappy_dunbar)*

I would like to see some numbers on this


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

Alright - So
all of you interested in how the k04 is going after i have installed it.
Well, to be frank, Its awesome.
When I bought the turbo I got a new tip and new spark plugs but other than that i did not modify anything else besides the turbo and manifold that came in the kit.
I have not needed the vr6 maf housing, and i am not sure i am going too, i don't know what benifit it would give me.
The turbo kicks ass. Its a BIG difference between the k03 and k04.
The power comes in sooner, and just does not give up!
The one issue i am having is not from the turbo but what i think from the FMIC that i just put on.
I get this loud squealing noise from the car, it seriously sounds horrible, when i am boosting. it quits when i do not hit boost on the car. So, not entirely sure whats going on with that..
But, be careful. When you upgrade to this turbo, even if you don't change the software, it will boost more IF you get the highflow manifold. I think it would stay at 20 pounds if i had not gotten the manifold, but as it sits, sometimes the turbo will boost all the way up to 25 pounds.
Too high for me, i am going to stop that with the boost controller. Unless of course, i get a resounding opinion from you guys on here that my block can handle that kind of boost without any problem.
I am not getting any spike from my car. Its sometimes a little choppy, but that will probably go away when i get revo stage 2.
So - over all? i have been overwhelmingly happy with my k04.
My k03 had blown up thats why i just did the k04 when i had the chance, i got a good deal on all of the parts and labor, so it ended up being worth it all for me.
It is NOTICEABLY quicker. I would say 1.5 times faster than it used to be. Big difference.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

very good to hear what manifold did u go with


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

was it warped??


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

I went with the 034 Motorsports kit. it came with the turbo and manifold for 1095.
Great deal if you ask me.
I had to grind the manifold a little bit as the whole setup would not seal properly unless i did so.
Other than that the kit was top notch and i have been happy as a clam with it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

I don't know that it was warped I think from the molding proccess they used there was some raised parts that were not perfectly flat.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

u ground it urself was it small enough that u could use a dremel??


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

yea, it really was not a gigantic problem, just raised a little bit that was causing not to seat properly against the block


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

im excited to install mine very soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

It makes me happy to see you guys using this thread how I had hoped!! It'd be nice to see this become as useful as the 02X thread as it will help keep forum clutter down. If there's anything you all would like to see added/removed from the original post, just let me know


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

Could you explain in a little bit better manner that all you absolutely HAVE to have to put the k04 on is a silicon tip. 
Don't need the vr6 manifold or things like that,
Also, something that was not clear to me was that it matters what software you have to determine exactly what you need to put in your engine to have the car run well.
By the way - what does the vr6 maf do for you??


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (UbarDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbarDub* »_Could you explain in a little bit better manner that all you absolutely HAVE to have to put the k04 on is a silicon tip. 
Don't need the vr6 manifold or things like that,
Also, something that was not clear to me was that it matters what software you have to determine exactly what you need to put in your engine to have the car run well.
By the way - what does the vr6 maf do for you??
Ill try to explaine diff software requires diff things to function better, the APR just wants the 4 bar fuel pressure regulator, uni asks for vr6 maf with vr6 sensor.....the maf housing is about 1/4" bigger and the sensor reads a little diffrently they also want bigger injectors. From what I have seen uni seems to be the most productive in terms of power but that doesnt always mean the most stable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

in the end if the software doesnt ask for it dont give it.....youll run like crap 

You said u wanted to run GIAC
here is what it says on the website as to what u need
Required Hardware:

380 cc injectors (real S3/225TT 380 or Deka 1 Siemens 380, Genesis 380) 
225 TT 3inch OD MAF with real TT sensor not golf jetta (Part number: 06A906461EX) 
Upgraded intercooler with less than 2 psi boost drop and IATs less than 50 deg. C. sustained. 
K04-1 or E05 turbo 
F - N75 valve works best 
Intake: long tube CAIs or stock air boxes, or short if velocity stacked properly. 
Green Coolant temp sensor. 
Recommended:
2.5-3.0 inch. turbo back exhaust with a quality CAT. 
104 octane for best performance in Race mode. 100 Octane performs well if not blended with pump fuel. 
Turbo inlet hose to prevent collapse if a lot of power is attained


_Modified by AWPGTI at 4:22 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

I run Revo - My understanding is that the software needs 
4bar fpr
downpipe
and thats it to run stg 2 correct?


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

^correct. You are only required to run what the software calls for. I'll go and update the post


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

Thank you, I hope you understand i am not suggesting you did not do this well It was a little bit unclear to me when i was making my decisions


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

no no, you are absolutely correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I made this original post some time back when a new k04 thread poped up just about once a day, so I was a tad frustrated when writing it to say the least. I just went back and took out most of what was pretty opinionated crap and tried to clear up the FAQ a bit. 
Take a look and let me know what you guys think. I'd be more than happy to update, just post up here or IM me with what you'd like to see changed.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

looks really good more streamlined now awsome job


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

agreed with AWPGTI.
Also - Anyone know what the squealing is?? Its not my new turbo is it??
I hope its the FMIC leaking


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

Prob the map sensor


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Great thread NOLA_vDubber








If you don't mind, however, I'd like to provide a correction on the K04-001 specs you've got on page 1. Despite prevalent citations out there, the K04-001 does NOT have a smaller compressor wheel than the K03s. They share the 2075-series sizing. I know there are numerous (and pretty authoritative-seeming) posts out there saying the K04-001 is smaller, but it definitely isn't. Borg Warner's documentation and the technical representation all confirm this: 38.1 inducer/51 exducer.
Thanks, and again, THIS IS A REALLY HELPFUL THREAD!!


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Thanks slappy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know you're doing a bunch of work right now with these turbos, so I'll take your word for it. If you have some time, would you mind writing up a quick list of compressor/turbine specs for the k03s and ko4-001? Pics of each comprssor and turbine would be awesome too. If you post up something here, I'll stick it in the original post.
Oh, and feel free to include info on your up and coming hybrid turbo and I'll post those details up as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

NOLA --
5303-988-0053 (AKA K03s) 
Compressor part no. 5304 123 2029 (this wheel used in all* 2001+ 1.8t transversal and B6 longitudal)
Compressor size code/Geometry K04-2075E
Inducer: 38.1 (75% of exducer)
Exducer: 51
Tip height: 4.4
Blades: 4 long/4 short
Turbine part no. 5303-120-5037 (used in virtually all 2001+ K03)
Exducer: 40.34	
Inducer: 45
Tip height: 6.8
Blades: 11 long
5304-950-0001 (AKA K04-001)
Compressor part no. 5304 123 2010 (this wheel also used in K04-15 upgrade for longitudal)
Compressor size code/Geometry K04-2075E
Inducer: 38.1 (75% of exducer)
Exducer: 51
Tip height: 4.4 (This information is not published; I'm making an educated guess based on the "E' geometry shared with -2029)
Blades: 4 long/4 short (typical of E Geometry wheels)
Turbine part no. 5304 120 5023 (used in K04-15 as well)
Exducer: 42	
Inducer: 46
Tip height: 7.6
Blades: 11 long
*excepting Audi 225TT
I have a theory that the existing postings about the smaller K04-001 compressor wheel might be based on a very early (mid-90's) variant of this turbo. It's possible that the currently published specs don't adequately cover "vintage" types. However, more pertinent is the currently-fabricated K04-001, and its specs are as shown here.
slappy d

_Modified by slappy_dunbar at 8:31 AM 9-9-2009_
_CORRECTION FOR K04-001 TURBINE SPECS PER BORG WARNER_










_Modified by slappy_dunbar at 11:57 AM 9-14-2009_


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*

Thanks slappy, i'll update the OP now


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Hey slappy that hybrid turbo your working on looks very intreaguing what kind of numbers do you think u will got out of it, compared to the standered K04??? I bet your greatest gains will be in the upper end area where people usualy fell the k04 falls short.


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

I think its going to be about 240+ horse, vs the k04 at 220+ horse
It should last longer though, i looked at the site a bit, i kind of wish it would have come out a bit before i got my k04


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

Still trying to find that whistle, my map sensor looks good and sealed well.
grr..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (slappy_dunbar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_NOLA --
I have a theory that the existing postings about the smaller K04-001 compressor wheel might be based on a very early (mid-90's) variant of this turbo. It's possible that the currently published specs don't adequately cover "vintage" types. However, more pertinent is the currently-fabricated K04-001, and its specs are as shown here.


Here are a couple of pictures of a vintage OEM K04-001. The inlet housing has been machined to such an extreme degree I think this proves earlier posters were on to something. This looks to be a 2072-series K03 housing which was modified to accept the larger 2075 wheel. Later on, 3K must have re-worked the K03s housing so it had more meat around the inlet, giving the incorrect impression that the K03s contained a larger wheel.
slappy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

I corrected my earlier post to reflect K04-001's wheel sizing information per BorgWarner. 
AWPGTI, I sent you an IM. 
Here is a detail from the BW parts list, showing the dimensions for that turbine. It's no bigger than 46mm, only a fraction more than the K03s.








You can find the entire parts list here:
http://www.frankenturbo.com/we...t.pdf


----------



## RSMESS (Aug 22, 2008)

well first i would like to say this is the most informative thread ive ever read on any vw audi forum... but there was one thing i still wanted to ask about. i will be geting a k04 for dirt cheap (free) from a friend and just need the the apr file and the 4bar fpr. i wanted to know if the k04 was big enough to make a difference if i decided to do a mild cam along with it. i searched and didnt really come up with an answer so i thought i should ask here before making a new thread. 
thanks


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (RSMESS)*

to be honest money would be better spent, then on cams.


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, you will notice the difference between the k03s and the k04 hands down. It probably won't blow you away but you will feel it. BTW i have heard time and time again that cams on the 1.8t are not really a worthy upgrade..


----------



## RSMESS (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

i know the k04 will be an ok gain but i was just curious as to wether or not cam would be worth it on that turbo. i know there are a few guys running the 28rs that said cams were a noticable gain but i still havent seen anything about it on the k04. i was just asking cuz im having a hard time getting together a lst of supporting mods other than fmic intake and exhaust that i could do with the k04.
thanks for your help though!


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (UbarDub) (RSMESS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSMESS* »_i know the k04 will be an ok gain but i was just curious as to wether or not cam would be worth it on that turbo. i know there are a few guys running the 28rs that said cams were a noticable gain but i still havent seen anything about it on the k04. i was just asking cuz im having a hard time getting together a lst of supporting mods other than fmic intake and exhaust that i could do with the k04.
thanks for your help though!
a tip would be nice i liked the boost hose kit, i noticed a diffrence maybe not in power but smoothnes, you should get and upgraded diverter valve if u didnt already
here is two things to look at
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2858460
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2901711


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

Yea, you will need a tip just to get the turbo to even fit. I went with APR its very nice.
I also put a FMIC on at the same time, awesome modification as well.
Although it keeps squealing on me and i can't find out where its leaking at.
Ill state it again, you won't really get big gains from cams.
K04 mods? 
Exhaust, FMIC, *Intake* (not really going to do anything) TIP, SOFTWARE. That is where you will actually take advantage of the turbo. Also - You may want to look into injectors based upon what chip you are running and maybe a vr6 maf housing.
certainly change your plugs while you are doing all of this as well.
Other than that, good luck sir









And read through both of those links AWPGTI put up, they are great modding specifications for anyone with a 1.8t
AWPGTI - Did you get your k04 on?
How is it running??
One thing i wanted to ask, I have Vag com, I was looking through it to make sure everything is running well, as in im not leaning out or pulling too much timing, if i understand that right,
what logs do i look at??
I also have access to lemmiwinks -
Next weekend i go to missoula to get revo stg 2 put on my car, hopefully that will smooth some things out as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by UbarDub at 9:55 AM 9-18-2009_


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (UbarDub)*

You can get a nice WAI kit for cheaper than a set of cams, and you will likely see better results when using this turbo.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

Any use running a larger intake manifold? It doesnt have to be anything huge, how about the OEM Big Port? I forget the code, AUG or AGU...
Intake wont do anything. Pick a software and get the hardware the company requires. TIP, SMIC or FMIC, turboback exhaust, suspension, brakes, 710N DV, 
APR is software and a 4bar.
GIAC is software, injectors, maf.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 1:25 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (RSMESS)*

The K04 was a fine turbo as an OEM installation in the '90's. However, it was rendered pretty irrelevant with the introduction of the K03s at the beginning of this decade. They share a compressor wheel and the turbine wheel is only very slightly bigger in the K04. If you look at BorgWarner's official estimation of the K04, they do not regard it to be suitable as an upgrade from the K03s. It was meant to improve upon the earlier K03, which was quite a bit smaller than both.
As long as you are contemplating an expensive upgrade list, at the very least consider adding a high-flow manifold. Later on -- when you have more money -- you could bolt up a higher-rated turbo to raise the performance bar further.


----------



## RSMESS (Aug 22, 2008)

just for the record, i already know the basic supporting mods that are nessicary for the k04-001, tip and 4bar (i have apr stg1). i also know that it is not the worlds largest gain in hp over what i currently have. i now know that cams on the k04 wouldnt be worth the time. so, my question was if there were any other mods that i may have been overlooking that would go nicely with the small gain from the k04 that i dont already haave. sorry if i wasnt clear iin my prior posts.


----------



## UbarDub (Aug 28, 2007)

Alright, thanks for setting the record straight, let me go ahead and answer you directly then.
No. You are not overlooking anything.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (RSMESS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSMESS* »_just for the record, i already know the basic supporting mods that are nessicary for the k04-001, tip and 4bar (i have apr stg1). i also know that it is not the worlds largest gain in hp over what i currently have. i now know that cams on the k04 wouldnt be worth the time. so, my question was if there were any other mods that i may have been overlooking that would go nicely with the small gain from the k04 that i dont already haave. sorry if i wasnt clear iin my prior posts. 

Water/alcohol injection works great with this turbo (as it does with any turbo) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*

The larger port intake manifold was AEB and it can not just be bolted up to a small port head , unles you had the smaller head poert matched to the intake manifold. Hower if you took a small port intake manifold and bored it out ( the internal runners) some gains might be seen. Im in the process of testing one such manifold. Once the testing is complete there will be a full write up.
The most importent thing to rember is that a Horse power or torque # mean very little. How that power is made is what is importent how linier the curve is what is important, and drivability is key. Its belived that high flow exhaust manifolds, and high flow /bored out intake manifolds do just that, adjust your curve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RSMESS (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

thats exaclty what im looking for! something that will give just a little more up top when k04 starts dying off. i was checking out some of the dynos and they look like they peak pretty bad and just fade out toward the end. i know a place where i could get a used intake manifold from cheap too








-water meth seems like a good idea but i dont know if im up for installing it


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (RSMESS)*

The AEB manifold is large port and is for longitudinal motors; the AGU intake manifold is large port and is for transverse motors.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_The AEB manifold is large port and is for longitudinal motors; the AGU intake manifold is large port and is for transverse motors. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_The AEB manifold is large port and is for longitudinal motors; the AGU intake manifold is large port and is for transverse motors. 

Thank you for clearing that up. Any gains from throwing on this intake manifold on a stock/flashed car?


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

speek to this guy when it comes to intake manifold ny_fam


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
Any gains from throwing on this intake manifold on a stock/flashed car? 

Air flow at the flange is disrupted by the non-match in hole size. I know specialized gaskets exist to ease the transition, but really it's just not going to accomplish much to make this change. Just figure out another means to push the air more effectively.


----------



## AWPGTI (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

http://www.scientificrabbit.com/
check this out he ports and polishes knows his stuff when it comes to intake manifolds, right now im about to dyno one in the upcoming month


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: (AWPGTI)*

does anybody know what exactly is needed for the unitronic k04 file? i looked it up on the uni website and nothing. also i have uni stage 2 on a k03 but it came on my car when i got it from the original owner. will i still get the credit? or will i need to get new software and pay full price? i love my uni software but if it come's down to that, ill go with another software company.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*

PLEASE use this thread as a reference for all your K04-001 needs. If you don't find the answer to your question, then post it up in here.
Thanks


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*

my bad brahhh. 
bump for a great thread.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (veedubbinn)*

No prob!


----------



## RSMESS (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*

hey i do have one more question about goin to a k04.my friend will be coming back the area and will be goin with a bt setup and im goin to uses his old k04 that he put in. i recently found out that my car (audi tt 2000 or 2001 atc) has a k03 and not a "k03s". is there anything i should be buying now to make sure the install goes smooth? i was going to buy a TIP but realized theat the outlet is a different size than than the k03s. will the oil and coolaant lines along with my k03 spec TIP be the same for the k04? 
i guess i am asking if i can swap the k03 to a k04 with as much ease as one would a k03s to a k04...
thanks for any feedback!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (RSMESS)*

You need to find out if the "K04" he's got is the "-001" version.
The K04-001 is made from exactly the same castings as your OEM K03-035 (this is the nomenclature for the 180hp version of the original K03 made for Audi TT180). It was designed to be a straight replacement/upgrade for your turbo. So it will look exactly the same and install exactly the same. If you are getting a deal on it, then you've got a line on a really easy upgrade.


----------



## RSMESS (Aug 22, 2008)

ha ha ya its gonna be free! its a K04-001 too so hopefully it wont be too tough of a project. 
Does anyone think this could be done within one day with a lift and all the right tools?


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RSMESS* »_ha ha ya its gonna be free! its a K04-001 too so hopefully it wont be too tough of a project. 
Does anyone think this could be done within one day with a lift and all the right tools?


I'm in the middle of installing my K04-001 and Kinetic manifold at home on a pair of jackstands, and I think you can definitely do it in a day. So far I've removed the stock K03 and manifold and it's a lot easier than I expected. Definitely easier than changing my timing belt and water pump last year!


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*

I got the install (with manifold) down to about 6 hours.
Just want to chime in with my K04-001 experience.
My car/relevant mods:
GTI 337
-Gpop shop built K04 (K03s donor turbo) with 15 degree turbine clip
-Kinetic Motorsports exhaust manifold
-Milltek 3"-2.5" TBE
-APR R1 DV
-AEM CAI/dry flow filter
-Tyrolsport UGSMIC
-APR TIP & throttle body hose
-APR K04 file
*Stock N75/injectors/MAF
I had the turbo built because my original K03s had (at last count) 11 cracks in its housing around 110k miles, and my exhaust manifold was cracked almost in half (track days FTW) around 105k miles. The turbo rebuild ran me around 650, the manifold was 280ish, and the APR flash was a bit of a **** up at PureMS; ended up costing me 260 after some confusion. 
I initially had issues with boost popping, and installed an MBC from Boostvalve (great product), but after LOTS of testing/troubleshooting, it turned out my fuel pump was on the way out, and couldn't provide enough fuel up top. Once I replaced that, the car ran GREAT. 
Then with just under 5k on the turbo, the main seal started leaking. Once I took it out to send back to Gpop, I noticed the manifold was cracking as well. This is why I like doing business with reputable companies: both parts were warrantied, no questions asked. 
Once I got the parts replaced/rebuilt (Gpop said KKK part was out of spec on the original K04) a friend and I installed it in about 6 hours. 
I LOVE my car again. It is honestly how I always wanted my GTI to be. It's very quick, very driveable, still gets great mileage (as long as I keep my foot out of it), and is just very well balance now (power vs. handling).
My friend has a 2004 GTI with REVO chip and CAI - it's been noted by many that it's the fastest car (in that state of tune) that they've seen. It even hung on to a StageII MkV last year. When we lined them up to see the difference once my car was sorted out, I blew his doors off - no comparison. Just straight up walked away from him. 
The turbine clip definitely extends the top end compared to the regular K04, and doesn't put much of a hole in the bottom end at all. The car holds on to boost nearly to redline. 
I ran the car for a few thousand miles with only the new manifold, as the turbo went out a few thousand miles later, and did notice a difference, mostly in response and up top, from what I remember. The big difference came when I added the K04.
Another friend of mine has a 20th AE that's running E85 with big injectors, WAI, Lemiwinks tune, UGSMIC and a 3" TBE. The car feels close to an APR stageIII when driven. He drove my car and felt it was a little faster than his (much to my amazement), especially top end pull.
All I can say is that I'm extremely happy with my car now. Troubleshooting the fuel pump was the biggest issue I had to deal with, as nobody could diagnose it. I haven't had ANY issues with overboosting with the high flow mani, even after removing the MBC. The car runs great, and has 140k miles on it. 










EDIT for bad memory.


_Modified by TheGreasyJap at 2:04 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Any tips for installing the Kinetic manifold? The larger ports are blocking access to half the nuts


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_Any tips for installing the Kinetic manifold? The larger ports are blocking access to half the nuts










The manifold is a bitch at first, but using a combination of skinny open/box end wrenches, flex sockets http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...7000P , and locking flex ratchets http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...nches , we got it on. 
One tip though: if you can have someone hold the turbo, or at least not bolt the turbo up all the way while one of you works on the manifold nuts closest to the turbo, it will make your day easier. If not, you can get to the one nut in front of the turbo using a long 1/4" extension/ratchet/socket combination - that took us a while to figure out. 
Also:
- we used a combination of the Kinetic 13mm and OEM 12mm nuts to get them all to fit. For example, in a couple places, the nuts are VERY close to the exhaust runner, since it's so much fatter now, use a 12mm nut with a washer there, if you can. 
- we used one of the wing mirrors off of the car in conjunction with a head light http://www.universalcycles.com...32272 to look at the nuts while working with them. Things are backwards, as it's a mirror, but it helped a lot in the long run. 
Also, make sure you use the turbo bolt lock washer, bottom right in this picture: http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html my bolts had a tendency to back out. And whatever you do, NEVER re-use the turbo mounting bolts, no matter what anybody says to you.
Other than that, just take your time, and have a boat load of patience!










_Modified by TheGreasyJap at 11:15 AM 12-10-2009_


----------



## avihai-t (Sep 10, 2009)

*KO3S VS APR KO4-001*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRN-1FZbbxA

_Modified by avihai-t at 1:24 PM 12-10-2009_


_Modified by avihai-t at 1:25 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheGreasyJap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGreasyJap* »_The manifold is a bitch at first, but using a combination of skinny open/box end wrenches, flex sockets http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...7000P , and locking flex ratchets http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_1...nches , we got it on. 
One tip though: if you can have someone hold the turbo, or at least not bolt the turbo up all the way while one of you works on the manifold nuts closest to the turbo, it will make your day easier. If not, you can get to the one nut in front of the turbo using a long 1/4" extension/ratchet/socket combination - that took us a while to figure out. 

Thanks for the tips! I'm going to give it another go tonight and see how far I get.

_Quote »_- we used a combination of the Kinetic 13mm and OEM 12mm nuts to get them all to fit. For example, in a couple places, the nuts are VERY close to the exhaust runner, since it's so much fatter now, use a 12mm nut with a washer there, if you can. 

I purchased the turbo and manifold used off my friend, so I do not have all of the hardware that Kinetic includes with the manifold. I ended up using new OEM 12mm copper nuts in combination with the old washers that were on the original nuts. 

_Quote »_Also, make sure you use the turbo bolt lock washer, bottom right in this picture: http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html my bolts had a tendency to back out. 

Again, I do not have the lock washer/gasket due to my used kit. However, I did reuse the washers on the original turbo mounting bolts with Kinetic's longer turbo mounting bolts. Besides checking the actual bolts, what can I look for that'll hint at the bolts backing out?
Thanks again for all the help










_Modified by bootymac at 5:45 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_
Thanks for the tips! I'm going to give it another go tonight and see how far I get.
I purchased the turbo and manifold used off my friend, so I do not have all of the hardware that Kinetic includes with the manifold. I ended up using new OEM 12mm copper nuts in combination with the old washers that were on the original nuts. 
Again, I do not have the lock washer/gasket due to my used kit. However, I did reuse the washers on the original turbo mounting bolts with Kinetic's longer turbo mounting bolts. Besides checking the actual bolts, what can I look for that'll hint at the bolts backing out?
Thanks again for all the help









_Modified by bootymac at 5:45 PM 12-10-2009_

Those nuts are not copper, they're coated in copper; they're ferrous, just in case you need to fish one out with a magnet. The 12mm nuts will work fine.
I would get new mounting hardware, as the bolts do stretch a bit, and can and will ruin your threads on the turbo (ask me how I know) if they cross at all. Also, you can buy this from 034: http://www.034motorsport.com/p...=1300. Either that or the one from Kinetic (if they'll sell it separately) will work great. 
If the bolts back out, you'll have a huge leak from the manifold-turbo. It's worth it to buy fresh hardware.
Also, make certain you reinstall the bracket that bolts the turbo to the engine block. That keeps the exhaust from pulling on the turbo's bolts.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Don't ask how, but I got the manifold on using just a gear wrench and mirror:








Sorry if I wasn't clear earlier, but all my hardware is new, aside from the three turbo mounting bolt washers and the thirteen exhaust manifold washers. The exhaust manifold nuts that I picked up were entirely copper, and they were not magnetic (in fact, I dropped a few and the magnet wouldn't work








)
Are the locking plates necessary if I'm using washers on the turbo mounting bolts?


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*

Interesting, that may be the difference, the Kinetic ones are steel coated in copper and the VW ones are just copper? Not sure, I'd have to go check one out again.
Ah, yeah, I thought you were saying your turbo bolts were used. 
The washers are not used on the Kinetic kit, and will not keep the bolts from backing out, as they simply spread the pressure around (increase the surface area). Having said that, since you've got it all together, there's no point in taking it all apart now. Just run her, and hopefully your luck is better than mine was initially! What I would to, though, is grab an oil pen and draw a straight line from the bolt head onto the mani, so you can easily see if the bolts are backing out. 
Good job, you must have very flexible hands/fingers! 
Enjoy!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*









So how exactly does the Kinetic locking plate work? I'm assuming you fold up the edges onto the bolt heads to prevent them from backing out? It doesn't seem like there is enough material to safely fold the edges up...


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (TheGreasyJap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGreasyJap* »_I love my K04. I read all the hate over the years, but when my K03S started dying, I opted for a K04 from G pop shop; I just sent them a used K03s in good shape, and they rebuild/upgrade it to a K04. Much cheaper than buying brand new. 
I think it's a GREAT daily driver now









Gpops rebuild is cheaper yes, but it is not your standard k04-001 its acctualy a bigger comp wheel than the 001. I got mine rebuilt the same way and the guy said it was a bigger wheel and rated to 250hp rather than the 230 or so the 001 pushes, not to mention I got a brand new CHRA (center section) and shaft/turbine wheel for 700 bucks. way cheaper than a new k03 or k04


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_
So how exactly does the Kinetic locking plate work? I'm assuming you fold up the edges onto the bolt heads to prevent them from backing out? It doesn't seem like there is enough material to safely fold the edges up...

You are correct. It doesn't take much material to block the bolt head from backing out. Just fold them up 90 degrees.


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (frostythesnowguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frostythesnowguy* »_
Gpops rebuild is cheaper yes, but it is not your standard k04-001 its acctualy a bigger comp wheel than the 001. I got mine rebuilt the same way and the guy said it was a bigger wheel and rated to 250hp rather than the 230 or so the 001 pushes, not to mention I got a brand new CHRA (center section) and shaft/turbine wheel for 700 bucks. way cheaper than a new k03 or k04

Maybe everybody should get a K04 from Gpop then, they'd be much happier!


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGreasyJap* »_
You are correct. It doesn't take much material to block the bolt head from backing out. Just fold them up 90 degrees. 


Thanks man! I haven't reinstalled everything yet (stopped after the manifold) so I can still get the locking gasket in. From what I've seen so far, it looks like its a necessary part








Unfortunately I won't be able to completely remove the turbo-bolt closest to the engine, as the head is blocking it, so I'll have to cut a slip in the gasket and slide it on. Hopefully it's okay if I have the locking gasket over the bolt's washer...


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*

Yeah, that third bolt is a PITA since it's so hidden away. You plan is the next best thing though, IMO. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGreasyJap* »_Yeah, that third bolt is a PITA since it's so hidden away. You plan is the next best thing though, IMO. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Here's how I ended up installing the plate without removing the third bolt:








And fully installed:


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*

You're a damn genius! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (frostythesnowguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frostythesnowguy* »_
Gpops rebuild is cheaper yes, but it is not your standard k04-001 its acctualy a bigger comp wheel than the 001. I got mine rebuilt the same way and the guy said it was a bigger wheel and rated to 250hp rather than the 230 or so the 001 pushes, not to mention I got a brand new CHRA (center section) and shaft/turbine wheel for 700 bucks. way cheaper than a new k03 or k04

I've been in Greasyjaps car, and the gpop turbo has awesome topend for a K framed turbo. I'd also wager that it's much stronger up top than the average k04.


----------



## TheGreasyJap (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (20aeman)*

"been in it"? Heck, you've _driven_ it!


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheGreasyJap* »_"been in it"? Heck, you've _driven_ it!










Have you dyno'd the gpop turbo yet? I'm very curious to see how it compares!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bootymac* »_
Have you dyno'd the gpop turbo yet? I'm very curious to see how it compares!

Never gonna happen....


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (slappy_dunbar)*

Thread is too quiet!!!
Why does it keep telling me invalid post when I try to post here.
Got a new K04-001 Yesterday about to install with pwrhaus hoses and tip!!!!


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mstrayer)*

keep it alive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mstrayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mstrayer* »_
Got a new K04-001 Yesterday about to install with pwrhaus hoses and tip!!!!









What software will you use?


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

After a long hiatus, I should be done the K04 swap soon. The only thing I have left is to reinstall the downpipe








What are you guys doing in terms of priming the turbo? I have the coilpacks disconnected, but should I also disconnect the fuel injectors or simply pull the fuse for the fuel pump? How long should I crank for to circulate the oil? 
I'm going to keep an eye on the coolant level as well as any possible leaks from the swap. Anything else I should check before and while starting the car up?
Thanks in advance.


_Modified by bootymac at 12:03 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

With priming the turbo you can hook everything up and turn the turbine by hand about 20 times to get oil circulated, or take out a couple coils so the car won't start and turn the key so you'll get the engine turning over, but not starting.
ALSO, for the K04-001 i have 150k on the car with this new turbo, what are the best oil/coolant lines and with respect to "some" price for the setup...?
Thanks.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok guys, just bought a K04 from ECS for my 2002 Beetle 18T, I'm currently running a K03, with forge TIP, full miltek 3" exhaust, 007 DV, tyrol sport ugsmic, custom map, and have 227 bhp at the crank, with about 250 lbft torque, any idea how much power I might gain.
Have a JBS preformance exhaust mani to fit, with an inlet mani power gasket from newsouth, to help this K04 along, can't wait.
Regards Lenny


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Surely I'm going to see 250 BHP + ?????????
Regards Lenny


_Modified by leonardodecappiccuno at 8:56 AM 3/9/2010_


----------



## whitemoose26 (Oct 11, 2006)

Installing k04 this weekend. Stoked.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (NOLA_VDubber)*

Does anyone have a comparison photo between the K04-001 and K03S TURBINE HOUSING?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Issam Abed)*

Identical castings. Are you looking for the differences in the machining?


----------



## whitemoose26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Issam Abed)*

I'll take some comparison pictures tomorrow as I have never seen any around the forums. Any requests?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (whitemoose26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitemoose26* »_I'll take some comparison pictures tomorrow as I have never seen any around the forums. Any requests?

The inlet ports if you do not mind.

_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_Identical castings. Are you looking for the differences in the machining?

The 2 I have here do not look identical, the throat diameter looks smaller on the K03S but I could have an odd ball.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (whitemoose26)*

Hope the K04 install goes OK, what stroker kit have you got ??
Regards Lenny


----------



## whitemoose26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (leonardodecappiccuno)*

Thanks. No stroker kit for me. Don't want to do any internals that's why I went with K04 and not bigger. 
Any other requests for pics? I'll do my best to get everything.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: OFFICIAL: K04-001 Information Thread (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
The inlet ports if you do not mind.
The 2 I have here do not look identical, the throat diameter looks smaller on the K03S but I could have an odd ball.

That is definitely odd. Are you saying the volute is shaped differently between the two? 3K Warner lists the two turbos as having different part numbers for their turbine castings but I had thought that was to reflect only the differing machining for the turbine rotor and wastegate port:
K04-001 5304 100 9022
K03-052 5303 100 9078


----------



## eurolife (Nov 29, 2009)

so quick dumb question.
what kind of gas mileage are we looking at with a K04 and all the 'required hardware' that say.... GIAC says we have to have.... not a big worry. just wondering....


----------



## whitemoose26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (eurolife)*

I can report back today on that. I'm driving 500 miles back to school. All I did was the K04 and 4bar fpr though. 
Install went very well yesterday. The hardest thing we had to do was the 42DD turboback.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (whitemoose26)*

Any update on your K04
Regards Lenny


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So I've put some mileage on the K04-001 and haven't run into any overboosting issues so far with my Revo Stage 2 software and stock N75C. Holds up to 17PSI at WOT and it feels great. I'm going to have to dyno this to see how it compares to my baseline, but the butt dyno says it's a worthy upgrade from the K03.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*

Good man look forward to your dyno results
Regards Lenny


----------



## whitemoose26 (Oct 11, 2006)

Been getting about 28 mpg highway with my K04 w/ 4bar, GIAC 91 and 3" TBE. Having some boost issues but changing out the N75 and possibly putting in a boost controller soon.


----------



## joevw007 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: (ColoradoSoul03)*

thanks for the thread man, very helpful. going to do a k04 build as soon as i can get my hands on a turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*

Has anyone tweaked a K04-001 with Lemmiwinks? Considering 94 octane is readily available in Vancouver, I'm trying to get the most out of my K04 and Revo Stage 2.
Also, has anyone tried running a larger MAF sensor housing on Revo Stage 2? What impact would a larger housing have on fueling? Can I run larger injectors while keeping the 4bar FPR?
Any feedback is appreciated. I'd really like to optimize my setup!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*

You can't touch anything to do with the MAF unless the software mandates it. Your car will run poorly if you have the wrong components in there.
Do you have VAG-COM? Running some data logs might expose something which could do with improvement. You mentioned 17psi. Is that at redline? Or the maximum "spike" you are getting?


_Modified by slappy_dunbar at 10:25 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappy_dunbar* »_You can't touch anything to do with the MAF unless the software mandates it. Your car will run poorly if you have the wrong components in there.
Do you have VAG-COM? Running some data logs might expose something which could do with improvement. You mentioned 17psi. Is that at redline? Or the maximum "spike" you are getting?

Thanks for the feedback! I know the software dictates what hardware to run, but I was hoping I'd be able to tune some settings to open things up a bit.
I'm still trying to sort of the VAG-COM situation. Are there any aftermarket cables that will allow me to run logs? My friend has a V-Checker Pro that's supposed to be able to read real-time data from all blocks, but I've never used it so I'm not sure how it works or compares to VAG-COM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bootymac)*

One way or another you need to get VAG-COM sorted before you can get any further. Frankly the cost of a legit cable from Ross-Tech is really worth the cash. It will always work and you don't need about future incompatibilities. Trust me, if you want to tune the dickens out of that new hardware, you will be spending a lot of time with that cable.
And once you're up and running post up some logs. This thread is pages long but still pretty "thread-bare" as real data goes.


----------



## slayer001 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi
I am very new here, but I have been watching this forum for some time already.
I have Skoda Octavia 1.8T, 1999, AGU engine.
On Friday I have received brand new K04-01 turbo and over weekend I have installed it into car.
It was not perfect fit, intake tip needed tweaking.
To be honest it took me almost 15 hours to get it done.







The delay was caused by the fact , I did not clean return water pipe properly. It contained some kind of debris, which prevented the seal to settle properly.
I have noticed that after I re-assembled everything and filled the coolant








Today I took my car for a short test ride. 
Everything was fine, I was surprised that at 2000 revs I could see already around 400 mbar boost ( 6 psi), at 3500 it was doing 1650 mbar ( 24 psi).
But after few seconds I heard lound "pssst" ... and engine lost all its power and stalled...
After close inspection I have noticed that one of the pressure hoses after the turbo released, still holding the retainer clip though. I am still not sure, whether I did not install that one properly, or the retainer was bad.
Anyhow I have fixed that already and overally I am satisfied with the results. I am running custom made tune inside my ECU, which was doing almost 195 bhp with completely stock car - K03 turbo ( 10 years old)
To make proper tune it will need some tweaking using wideband O2 sensor to make sure it is not lean, as this can damage turbo very fast by overheating.
Many thanks for valuable information.


_Modified by slayer001 at 1:27 PM 4/26/2010_


----------



## slayer001 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Created my own software for K04-001 )*

Since I had serious surging/spiking problems at high loads, even one of my pressure hoses was released during 30psi spike I was looking for better K04 software.
There are not very much good tuners around, the one who told me he can make K04 software was asking for $1000 

So I started to study everything myself, utilizing Willem Prog to program 29F200 chip inside my ECU and Tuner Pro & Winols demo.
After 3 times - burn, test and log, I have finally came up with good map, which has eliminated surging completely, giving me hard pull, maxing at 4800RPM. I set it to run from 18psi at 3000 rpm to 21 psi at 4500 rpm to maintain stable torque.

Unfortunatelly even everything is fine, I have maxed my MAF when it reached 172g/s, ECU giving me error - max. MAF voltage exceeded. I have to get 06A906461EX or implement zener diode.
As for injectors they are still ok, but at 4800 RPM requested duty from ECU is 100%, so the only option is going to 440cc Bosch to avoid static injection and then recalibrate injector map in ECU.

Well took me 3 weeks to understand basics about turbo maps, injectors, ECU maps, N75 driving.

My current mods:
K04-001 Turbo, Forge intake, Forge pressure silicon hoses kit, the rest is stock. And custom K04 map for my AGU engine.

data from 3rd gear pull:
RPM HP TQ(lb/ft)
2240	27	62
2200	47	112
2360	84	186
2640	123	245
2840	127	235
3040	136	234
3280	148	237
3560	159	234
3800	170	236
4040	185	240
4320	199	241
4560	210	242
4800	215	235


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

slayer001 said:


> ...


Good stuff! I wish I could help but I'm still trying to get my head wrapped around the data logs from my K04-001: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4877103-Data-logging-K04-001-on-Revo-Stage-2


----------



## slayer001 (Apr 26, 2010)

got an idea how to save $$$ for new MAF from TT. I have been looking into MAF map inside ECU. Maximum flow is 673.38 kg/h which is 187g/s at top voltage.
If I install resistor Voltage divider into MAF connector, let's say I divide by 1.2, adjust all number in table by multiplying them by 1.2 then the limit will be pushed to 224 g/s.

Hmm hope this could work.


----------



## TexasK04 (May 19, 2010)

*K04*

The only thing I have to say is make sure you put both crush washers on the coolant line and oil line on top the turbo. If you forget...........you will be doing it all over again.


----------



## slayer001 (Apr 26, 2010)

I did it all over again 
forgot to put new crush washer on water intake :banghead:


----------



## VagusX (Sep 18, 2009)

Can somebody give me a link to KO4 or KO3 install threads outside of this one? The Ko4 install from the FAQ ins't coming up.

I'm getting a Frankenturbo, but I've yet to get software for it. I'm waiting to see the results. What it looks like is the REVO stage 2 file is the least expensive way to go based on only needing a 4bar FPR and upgraded exaust. What would happen if I put a 4 bar FPR on a stock tune?

Are people taking the oil/coolant lines off completely to check and clean them when they do the install? ANy use in buying new ones or upgraded hoses? Somebody on this thread says they ran into problems with deposits.

And what about the intercooler. Most people had blown KO3's that likely leaked oil into their IC's. Are you guys taking them out and cleaning them up?

Any more pearls of wisdom from their install experiences?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I think it'd be better to stick with the 3bar and up the injectors to TT225 380cc units. I know Revo's hardware list indicates a 4bar on your stock 318s, but my suggested route will give you a hair more fueling capacity without being so much as to confuse the ECU. This way, you will have a bit of headroom to tinker with the Select Plus.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> I think it'd be better to stick with the 3bar and up the injectors to TT225 380cc units. I know Revo's hardware list indicates a 4bar on your stock 318s, but my suggested route will give you a hair more fueling capacity without being so much as to confuse the ECU. This way, you will have a bit of headroom to tinker with the Select Plus.


Would you recommend the 380cc injectors and 3bar FPR with a regular K04-001? Or is this exclusive to the Frankenturbo?

I spoke with JettaRed and I believe he has a tweaked Revo Stage 2 on his K03-S that utilizes TT225 injectors, 3bar FPR, and a TT225 MAF sensor in a MOFO MAF housing. Unfortunately he doesn't have any data logs or dynos


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't mess with the air metering. Keep the MAF as is. But my recommendation of the 380s isn't really about the turbo. It's just better to do the bigger injectors. They'll be new (clean) and they flow a bit better than your old ones with a 4bar. It's just a bit more expensive than a simple FRP replacement.

How is your new install doing? Do you like it?


----------



## slayer001 (Apr 26, 2010)

*MAF needed*

different MAF is needed, if you want to go above 230 HP (around 187 g/s on MAF)
That is maximum of the standard MAF in 'generic' 1.8T 
With K04-01 I am hitting 187g/s mark at 4700 RPM , then I start feeling some hesitation and getting error in ECU - MAX MAF value exceeded ....
it is fine just to replace 2.75'' housing with 3'' and keep original sensor. That will increase maximum flow to 222 g/s.
Of course map in ECU transfering voltage to MAF flow shall be adjusted, it is 1x256 byte map. (multiplying all values by 1.19 in this case)

Best to get TT MAF and filter box, but they are rare

Anyways I would not recommed to get above 200g/s mark as this would overspeed K04-01 turbo according to its compressor map. :what:

VAG-COM log from AGU (23 psi pressure max):
RPM load (ms) injection(ms) MAF(g/s)
4000	11.15	16.32	158.68
4200	10.9	16.32	166.04
4480	11.35	16.32	171.81
4760	11.6	16.32	185.62


----------



## Oganez (Jun 1, 2010)

please tell me why we need to multiply the 1.19? you have received this rate?


----------



## slayer001 (Apr 26, 2010)

diameter of the old sensor attachment is 2.75'', new one is 3''.
Air flow shall teoretically lower according to the area difference, if we condiser laminar flow.

so first area: S1=2*pi*(2.75/2)^2 -> S1=11.873 (max measured flow: 187g/s)
second one: S2=2*pi*(3/2)^2 -> S2= 14.13 

ratio is then: r=S2/S1=1.19 

(max measured flow 187*1.19=222.5g/s)


this can be fine tuned according to air flow trims done by ECU. Block 0 , position 6 & 7

There is also one more option how to do this absolutely correct, but that much more complicated.


----------



## Oganez (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks, bro, but I turned the coefficient 1,18. I think that this is not critical.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

slayer001 said:


> it is fine just to replace 2.75'' housing with 3'' and keep original sensor. That will increase maximum flow to 222 g/s.


Do you have to increase fueling to compensate for the extra air?


----------



## slayer001 (Apr 26, 2010)

ECU calculates fuel according to air metered, engine and turbo load, so no need to change fueling, ECU adjusts automatically.

When changing MAF, you only change map with MAF calibration values (256x1) map in ME3.52.


Anyways after MAF table changes it is always good to compare trims before and after the change and readjust. ECU finally adjusts mixture according to oxygen sensors, unles engine is at WOT


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

slayer001 said:


> diameter of the old sensor attachment is 2.75'', new one is 3''.
> Air flow shall teoretically lower according to the area difference, if we condiser laminar flow.
> 
> so first area: S1=2*pi*(2.75/2)^2 -> S1=11.873 (max measured flow: 187g/s)
> ...


Why are you doing these calculations based on the outside dimensions of these housings? It's the inside dimension which would be relevant.


----------



## slayer001 (Apr 26, 2010)

lol. good point. I finally measured the diameter  it is really 2.75'' on the big one 
my fault, everybody speaking about 3'' maf, when it is actually 2.75''

correct ratio is 1.21 then 
so max reading will be 226.3 g/s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

what are you measuring the stock MAF housing to be? 2.44"?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Any dyno readings yet guys

Regards Lenny


----------



## slayer001 (Apr 26, 2010)

not yet. I had to replace injectors, as my old one were maxing out. I took 4 370ccm, which are dual spray, taken from Saab Turbo and they are very similar to '99 AGU injectors.
Adjusted fuel maps and now testing for a few weeks. Going to replace MAF as well for Audi TT one, but I have noticed that old sensor (4 pole) will not fit inside TT housing ..... TT hausing has 5 pole sensor and I have no idea, if that ona can be used somehow.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

slayer001 said:


> not yet. I had to replace injectors, as my old one were maxing out. I took 4 370ccm, which are dual spray, taken from Saab Turbo and they are very similar to '99 AGU injectors.
> Adjusted fuel maps and now testing for a few weeks. Going to replace MAF as well for Audi TT one, but I have noticed that old sensor (4 pole) will not fit inside TT housing ..... TT hausing has 5 pole sensor and I have no idea, if that ona can be used somehow.


Let us know how it goes. I've been meaning to run more logs on my K04 but time has been an issue.

As for the MAF sensor, are you trying to use the TT sensor or just the TT housing? I was under the impression that the sensors were interchangeable among the different housings


----------



## slayer001 (Apr 26, 2010)

I was thinking to use TT housing only, but sensors are different. My 'old' sensor does not fit the housing. my AGU engine has 4 pole sensor, while TT has 5 pole.

I am just trying to figure out, if this can be solved somehow.
I already have pinout for both, but the old one has pins +12, GND, Vout- , Vout+
while the second has +12, GND, +5V, Vout+ and air temperature.


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi guys, any more news on the K04-1

Regards Lenny


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

Still waiting on these dyno results please !!!!

Regards Lenny


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

leonardodecappiccuno said:


> Still waiting on these dyno results please !!!!
> 
> Regards Lenny



Didn't you install a K04-001 yourself last spring? What is your setup doing?


----------



## leonardodecappiccuno (Oct 17, 2008)

No chum, have stuff all bought, but have not started yet, hopefully will do Spring 2011, was just trying to gain as much info as I can before starting. 

Regards Lenny


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Lenny -- 

Page 1 of this thread is about as authoritative as you're going to get. The K04-001 is a 210whp turbo on pump gas. Occasionally you'll see higher numbers but those are instances of a happy dyno or W/M or race fuel. The -001 turbo has been around for over ten years now. There's nothing new under the sun with this thing.


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone know why for the k04 GIAC tune the 2000 model only requires a 4bar while the 2001+ model requires a new maf housing, injectors and all that?

is there a big power difference between the 2?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Both versions of the file will certainly max out the -001 turbo. The difference in MAF housing size will have no impact on the final power result. Neither would the fueling differences.


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Hate to ask the stupid question, but is anyone running their k04-001 with just the standard programming and an N75j and upgraded hoses and DV? 

I plan on upgrading the turbo on my wife's car, as her K03s is looking at 143k miles right now. No signs of a complete beat down, but I fear one day the turbo will say goodbye sooner than later. 

I only plan to run the K04-001 with an upgraded SMIC. Slowly I have been replacing all of the poorly designed plastic parts with silicone or better. 
I'm not huge on not running crazy software or injection mods, but this is her daily driver. 

Thanks in advance. 



E


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The "J" valve is ok to use in combination with an -001 and a K03 flash. You would need to back off the -001's actuator to K03 level so the car's ecu will manage boost properly.


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Makes sense. I bought an aftermarket DV for her car, but it is supposed to run stock or better than stock spring rate. I mostly bought it because I could rebuild it as opposed to just having to go the dealer for a new one that can brake. 


E


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Slappy, another stupid question, since you volunteered a bit of knowledge here, how and what to set the -001 actuator to? Could I just measure the rod length, or do I have to mod it in a different way? Could I use a different actuator valve instead? I have an F one for sale, but if I could use that one I would keep it. I have been reading and it seems that the -001 actuator has a stronger spring than the k03s that is currently in my wife's car. 
I'm sourcing a bigger TIP, high-flow manifold and a bigger DP for the k03s so that when I do "upgrade" the turbo all the hardware will be present. 


Thanks for all of the info.


E


----------



## Snak92 (Nov 8, 2010)

So basically in the first page it tells you its worthless to upgrade from a k03s to a k04, what about upgrading from a k03? Then would it be more worth it?

Thanks


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

It depends on what kind of money you are willing to spend. k04-001 is an easy bolt on for a hair more power. k04-02x is a more involved bolt on for a hair more power while retaining OEM-ness. Anything bigger than frankenturbo be prepared to spend over 5k on for a fully supported kit.


----------



## Snak92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I found an oem k04-001 at an auto wrecker the other day, I asked about the price and they said cheap. So I am assume it will be about 400 bucks, and it only has 66000km's on it.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

I would do it if you can get the turbo for under $500. I upgraded from a K03 and I'm happy with the decision, but I bought both the turbo and high-flow exhaust manifold for cheap.

Also, here are some data logs of the K04-001 on a stock AWD tune. I'm in the middle of getting a custom tune from Mark at Malone Tuning and we data logged a stock tune as a baseline, so I'm just throwing this out there for people who are curious:

003-115-020
003-118-031

Setup for that tune:
- Stock AWD tune (CL ECU)
- K04-001 with Kinetic high-flow exhaust manifold
- 2.75" CAI, stock 2.75" MAF housing
- Silicone TIH, TB hose, boost hoses
- Eurojet SMIC
- 2.5" Milltek TBE w/ enlarged OEM catalytic converter
- Stock 317cc injectors w/ 3bar FPR
- NGK BKR7E w/ 0.028" gap


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

bootymac said:


> Setup for that tune:
> - Stock AWD tune (CL ECU)
> - K04-001 with Kinetic high-flow exhaust manifold
> - 2.75" CAI, stock 2.75" MAF housing
> ...


What setup are you running for the actual tune? Did you retain the OEM injectors?


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> What setup are you running for the actual tune? Did you retain the OEM injectors?


The new tune will be tailored for Audi TT 386cc injectors with a 3bar FPR and the stock 2.75" MAF housing. If it doesn't work out, I can upgrade to a larger MAF housing or switch back to stock 317cc injectors and a 4bar FPR

Any thoughts? We'll be data logging the new tune to see how it works out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

bootymac said:


> The new tune will be tailored for Audi TT 386cc injectors with a 3bar FPR and the stock 2.75" MAF housing.


That's the advantage of working with a custom tuner like Mark. He tailors his software to the car's hardware. Not the other way around.


----------



## inVENTOr (Jun 23, 2009)

*Dyno k04-001*

Hi
Here is a dyno shot from Moscow Russia
stock and 93 octane

Mk4 2002 337 edition 
K04-001 was taken from centralturbos.com 
Best price in USA that I find 

3' downpipe+2,5' catback without cat Neuspeed
4bar reg Bosch
Intercooler Forge 
EMCS APR 4 prog stock 91 93 100

1.









2.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

230whp not too shabby for a K04-001:thumbup:

a little more aggressive tuning some w/m and or a better intake manifold you may get into the 250whp range!

Don't forget a high flow exhaust manifold... nice numbers!


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Good stuff. I can't wait to dyno my setup!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

bootymac said:


> Good stuff. I can't wait to dyno my setup!


Did Malone wrap up your tuning for it?


----------



## xfmrx (May 15, 2011)

Hello,

I have some questions.

I have k04-01, hight flow manifold, 380cc s3 injector.

I have a new map, and I have some problems. I just have 11.61psi at 6000. I know k04-01 can hold 
15.96 - 17.41 psi at 6000. 

I was thinking, that I need clamp a little the WG. The problem can be the injector ? Do you think I need to put a 4 bar FPR with the 380cc injector ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

xfmrx said:


> I have k04-01, hight flow manifold, 380cc s3 injector.
> 
> I have a new map, and I have some problems. I just have 11.61psi at 6000.


What is your new map requesting of the turbo? It could be the software wants ~12psi so that's what you're getting.


----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey slappy do you have a way to contact you privately? Since i noticed you dont have pms.


----------



## xfmrx (May 15, 2011)

Ok, I don't know for the boost request, I will ask for it.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Did Malone wrap up your tuning for it?


For the most part, yes. I'm going to do some more logging once the weather warms up before I have the car dyno'd.



xfmrx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have some questions.
> 
> ...


I'm running TT225 386cc injectors with a 3bar FPR and I don't seem to have any issues. You'll need to do data logs to see what's going on


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

bigdreamssmallwallet said:


> Hey slappy do you have a way to contact you privately? Since i noticed you dont have pms.


I turned off private messaging because I want to have a record of all my communications. PM is just too informal anyway. Send me an email!


----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

What is your email?


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

5304-950-0001 is his the stock part # for the k04-001


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

s.l.c. said:


> 5304-950-0001 is his the stock part # for the k04-001


That's correct. Be careful *NOT* to order 5304-988-0001 or you'll end up with a turbo for a Ford Diesel van.


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Are the TT/225 fuel injectors blue?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes. Greyish blue.

0 280 155 892


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Sweet, thanks Slappy. 

So far I received my K04, new turbo to oil pan line, TT injectors, TT MAF. Pictures will come Ones everything in.


----------



## giles712 (Aug 4, 2009)

i've been limping along on a k03s that DUMPS oil for 10k miles now, and i think its high time for something new. been looking at the rpturbo k04-001 from kinetic motorsport. at 700 shipped for a brand new turbo its right in my price range(its pretty much this or a k03s, i think the answer is obvious). I will also be getting a 4 bar fpr to go along with my forge fmic, 3" downpipe, Forge silicone TIP, and AEM cai. Also will be heat wrapping the downpipe while i've got everything apart. Hopefully this will happen soon! (i'm tired of 5psi and seeing blue smoke) 

ps, i will also be running unitronic stg 2 software.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

If you're going to run a K04-series turbo on an ECU flash written for a stock K03 turbo, you should also incorporate a manual boost controller run in series. This will put a stop to overboosting that otherwise comes from running hardware incompatible with your software. MBCs run ~$40. Well worth it.


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

K04-001 turbo w/ GIAC k04 software, Audi TT 225 injectors and MAF, TIP, Tyrolsport SMIC, 3" DP to stock GLI cat-back. Run on a warm and humid day, without a fan (even though I asked them several times to throw one on my intercooler).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't think that dyno operator did you any favors on that "Dyno Day". Lousy cooling so you were probably pulling timing plus he didn't even hit WOT until AFTER 3500rpm? On a small-body turbo that's in its happy place any time after 2600? 

Despite the bad methods I think you can tell the car is set up well. On the road, where your IATs will be nominal, you're probably running ~210 to the wheels.


----------



## SB_GLI (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, that's kinda how I feel about it too. Before my first run he did a short warmup run. After that the intercooler was probably already mostly heat soaked. I think he was just thrown off cause I didn't have a huge front mount.

No biggie though. Overall a great day, and the car sounded great and awesomely smooth on the dyno and it impressed a few after seeing a bunch of muscle cars and big ass diesel trucks.


----------



## xfmrx (May 15, 2011)

Someone know if the new RP k04-01 turbo can hold same boost like a k04-001 BW?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm sure it can.


----------



## xfmrx (May 15, 2011)

Ok thx cause I have a Rp k04. 001 and i cant hold bosst at 6000rpm but I have find that the wg of the bw hasnt the same spring. It is more hard in the bw . I m going to change the rp wg for a bw k04 - 01 wg and see if it is la better


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Your replica turbo is likely running a K03 spring, rather than the stiffer K04 one. But I'm not so sure that's the cause of your boost dropping at 6000. That's just a function of the design's limitations. No matter the spring used, the -001 design cannot hold over 1bar of boost at that stage of the rev range.

Here's a good example of a typical K04-001 boost curve.


----------



## dtriforce (Oct 16, 2010)

giles712 said:


> i've been limping along on a k03s that DUMPS oil for 10k miles now, and i think its high time for something new. been looking at the rpturbo k04-001 from kinetic motorsport. at 700 shipped for a brand new turbo its right in my price range(its pretty much this or a k03s, i think the answer is obvious). I will also be getting a 4 bar fpr to go along with my forge fmic, 3" downpipe, Forge silicone TIP, and AEM cai. Also will be heat wrapping the downpipe while i've got everything apart. Hopefully this will happen soon! (i'm tired of 5psi and seeing blue smoke)
> 
> ps, i will also be running unitronic stg 2 software.


Hey, do you have the link for that? 700 shipped...Im buying it right now.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

Came across these and thought I'd share:









2001 Jetta AWD
Software: GIAC
Turbo: K04
Intake: EvoMS intake
Exhaust: 2.5" TBE
Other: ABD TIP, 4bar FPR
*Dyno: 217whp, 282wtq*









2001 GTI AWD
Software: GIAC
Turbo: K04
Intake: EvoMS CAI
Exhaust: 3" TBE
Other: ABD TIP
*Dyno: 213whp, 258wtq*


----------



## stroker216 (Jul 18, 2011)

alright, so ive spent the last hour reading every post on this thread and have been confused more times than not. im pretty sure my turbo (aww jetta) is on its way out. im smelling bburning oil and it makes an awful noise, like a chain dragging on the ground, my car is not prducing any power when im suppose to be boosting, and it stutters and jerks like its having a seizure. quite annoying actually. if this sounds like a blown turbo, i could use some help on the right replacement. i just got this car and dumped most of my money into registering it and doing brakes so im lacking in the funds department. i have the p0171 engine code, yay. i was gonna just swap in a new turbo but idk if i should do the ko3s or k04, im not looking to get software yet or not much more than jusut the turbo. I would really like some help here. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

If you decide to replace the turbo, the K04-001 is a direct swap for the K03 currently in your car. Note, though: It has a stiffer actuator spring so it responds to the ecu differently. But it's easy to remedy this by installing an inexpensive manual boost controller in parallel to control boost spiking.

If the whole business of re-tuning or installing extra parts sounds like more than you'll want to tackle, just get yourself a new K03s (model K03-52). The car will feel healthier with just that in place.

Good luck!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

stroker216 said:


> alright, so ive spent the last hour reading every post on this thread and have been confused more times than not. im pretty sure my turbo (aww jetta) is on its way out. im smelling bburning oil and it makes an awful noise, like a chain dragging on the ground, my car is not prducing any power when im suppose to be boosting, and it stutters and jerks like its having a seizure. quite annoying actually. if this sounds like a blown turbo, i could use some help on the right replacement. i just got this car and dumped most of my money into registering it and doing brakes so im lacking in the funds department. i have the p0171 engine code, yay. i was gonna just swap in a new turbo but idk if i should do the ko3s or k04, im not looking to get software yet or not much more than jusut the turbo. I would really like some help here.
> Thanks


Good used turbo is $150 in the classifieds.


----------



## 02VWgti_337 (Oct 12, 2011)

*VWgti_337*

my first post to the fourm and have read post since 02. i got a 02/337 ko4 w/ every bolt on mod you can imagine. reading some of your post and like your delivery. upgrading to a bt thinking atp for the money,: 2871r setup w/.63 or .86 turbine. wanna talk with you..Holla back


----------



## taotao (Dec 29, 2009)

*K04-001 MAX boost*

Hi All,

I order K04-001 as my K03s is dead, on the K03s I got the max boost 21-23 PSI (1.5-1.6 BAR), I try to understand what is the max boost and the comfort line for the K04-001, is it the same as the K03s ? lower ?


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's the pictures of the new K04-001, TT MAF, TT injectors I got thru my shop. Waiting on some dough to get the GIAC software and slap this things on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

To protect your engine, do not have the K04-001 boost higher at onset than you had with the old turbo. But the new turbo will be able to "hold" more boost to redline (~1-2psi more). This is where you will see gains.


----------



## s.l.c. (Aug 4, 2008)

Would one benefit anything by adding a Forge actuator to the K04-001?


----------



## taotao (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hi*



[email protected] said:


> To protect your engine, do not have the K04-001 boost higher at onset than you had with the old turbo. But the new turbo will be able to "hold" more boost to redline (~1-2psi more). This is where you will see gains.



What important is quick spool and the power/torque availability, as the car build for day track and not for drag. Because of that I want to get the maximum spool soon as I can.

now its around 3000-3500 RPM and I get 21-23 psi, and on 5500+ its drops to 14-17 psi, as the K03s small.

with the K04-001 it will be possible to get the same spool (around 3000+- RPM) and to hold more boost from 5500+ ? as well there is possibility that I can tune the ECU to get more boost before 3000+- RPM ? or it harm the engine or the injector etc ?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The K04-001 turbo is not much bigger than your K03s. So it will boost only slightly more at redline. I expect you will see ~1psi and 10-15g/s more.


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I installed a K04-001 that I got as a gift and I am on APR stage 2 K03s tune for my MKIV GTI. 

I am wondering if it is worth upgrading to the K04 APR tune? Power gains etc. it's $150 upgrade. 

Seeing if you guys with the tune saw higher boost holding etc?

So far with the K03s, it will peak pretty high but by like 6k it drops to 10 psi which is kinda sucky. less than the K03s. I am going to log to do requested vs actual boost. see what the ECU is saying. IDK if it is because it is getting more air flow, or what could be going on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

The APR K04 sofware will ask for -- and receive -- just under 1bar of boost at redline. You're looking at ~14psi on that file.


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The APR K04 sofware will ask for -- and receive -- just under 1bar of boost at redline. You're looking at ~14psi on that file.


My plan was getting this K04 tune, and when the K04 goes out get a Frankenturbo as a replacement for that. So I'd be K04 tune with 4 bar FPR with a Frankenturbo. 

Would that be efficient? 

Is it worth even going to the K04 tune as a stage 2 customer? 

Thanks Doug!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Upgrading to the K04 tune is worth the $150. Plus the ~$30 for a 4bar. A K04-001 on APR is plenty fun -- for now.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Frank-i-e said:


> My plan was getting this K04 tune, and when the K04 goes out get a Frankenturbo as a replacement for that. So I'd be K04 tune with 4 bar FPR with a Frankenturbo.
> 
> Would that be efficient?
> 
> ...


How does the new ko4 feel Frankie? everybody says it's no real power gain, but I'd like to hear it from a person who has one. i think the tune would be worth it for you :beer:


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> How does the new ko4 feel Frankie? everybody says it's no real power gain, but I'd like to hear it from a person who has one. i think the tune would be worth it for you :beer:


On a K03s tune, it truly is not worth it. I mean, if I actually had paid for the turbo, I would be in great disappointment. Haha. Perhaps it is a different story with the K04 tune which I should do just to make the car run safe and run right. 

However, I can't tell you exactly how it is since I'm having those boost issues, you know. Can't tell if that is K03s tune cutting back or bad K04. The K04 has ~5 miles on it from my buddy previously with moderate tracking, so when I got it, it had slight shaft play but I don't think that would cause anything major.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, it's not like the K04-001 is a lethal weapon or anything (sorry, thread). But you should feel a difference when the ecu is reflashed.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well, it's not like the K04-001 is a lethal weapon or anything (sorry, thread). But you should feel a difference when the ecu is reflashed.


LOL @ lethal weapon! get em Frankie! j/k it's a kool gift tho and im sure you can break 260whp with it


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh, nice put down Doug. To think I was going to get and FT. PPPPFFFFTTTT HAHAHAHA JK

Anyways, APR's upgrade went up to $200 for a current customer. Mucho money! LOL. I do have a 30 day money back guarantee. 

I do want to do it, just unsure of the money. haha

I do get into limp mode every time I hit 6k RPM's though. Well, Soft limp.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ is there any way you could get the Uni stg 2+ file instead of APR? it would probably be at least a little faster


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ is there any way you could get the Uni stg 2+ file instead of APR? it would probably be at least a little faster


I FREAKING WISH!

I have wanted to go Uni since day 1 but found an ECU with APR locally for cheap. Long story short it died, apr helped me out and flashed my original ECU so it was cheaper. 

If I could afford Uni, I would in a heart beat.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Frank-i-e said:


> I FREAKING WISH!
> 
> I have wanted to go Uni since day 1 but found an ECU with APR locally for cheap. Long story short it died, apr helped me out and flashed my original ECU so it was cheaper.
> 
> If I could afford Uni, I would in a heart beat.


tru, :beer: its kool they did that for you


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

APR's K04 flash will max out a K04-001, no problem. It's plenty aggressive for that turbo. Even at the raised price, the flash is still a good value.


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> tru, :beer: its kool they did that for you


Yeah, I was very happy!!!



[email protected] said:


> APR's K04 flash will max out a K04-001, no problem. It's plenty aggressive for that turbo. Even at the raised price, the flash is still a good value.


Reflash is scheduled for monday! Then to get it on the Dyno once I install the Water/Meth


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Frank-i-e said:


> Yeah, I was very happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Reflash is scheduled for monday! Then to get it on the Dyno once I install the Water/Meth


im tryna get back on they dyno soon myself


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Frank-i-e said:


> Reflash is scheduled for monday! Then to get it on the Dyno once I install the Water/Meth


I can't believe I forgot to mention this before, but it's not too late. Ask your APR dealer about vTune. It is their proprietary interface for modifying boost and timing. If you're going with w/m you DEFINITELY want the ability to advance your timing more.

So, don't leave the dealer without them "turning on" vTune and showing you how to use it. You will need a VAG-COM cable of some sort. :thumbup:


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> im tryna get back on they dyno soon myself


sweet, what are you running? mods wise?



[email protected] said:


> I can't believe I forgot to mention this before, but it's not too late. Ask your APR dealer about vTune. It is their proprietary interface for modifying boost and timing. If you're going with w/m you DEFINITELY want the ability to advance your timing more.
> 
> So, don't leave the dealer without them "turning on" vTune and showing you how to use it. You will need a VAG-COM cable of some sort. :thumbup:


Oh awesome! Thanks for telling me! I was going to use just the 100 octane map to run the water meth on. I don't know if that's the way to do it though? Would it be better to just advance the timing alone to run water meth, or is it best to run it on the 100 octane map? 

I can't see anywhere on that page anything about pricing? Assuming it is for anyone with an APR tune? not sure what you meant by "turn on".

I have an ebay cable VCDS cable that works well. Use it for a lot of things. Gonzo even used it to reflash my buddies car over team viewer here in Texas so it should work.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ it's all in my sig lol :thumbup:

*edit here's a link with a few pics 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4560744-2871R-or-50-Trim/page2&p=75135596#post75135596


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ it's all in my sig lol :thumbup:
> 
> *edit here's a link with a few pics
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4560744-2871R-or-50-Trim/page2&p=75135596#post75135596


OH SNAP! Me likey!!  GT30?? 28??


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Frank-i-e said:


> OH SNAP! Me likey!!  GT30?? 28??


garrett t3/t4 50 trim


----------



## 19jetta91 (Apr 26, 2006)

If you purchase a car with an apr tune can you upgrade for $200 or would you have to pay full price?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

*19Jetta91*------Depends on the dealer, but they should just charge for the upgrade.

*Frank-i-e*-------About V-Tune, it's a neat program for sure. The only thing Doug is forgetting is they will charge you $50 to "turn it on" (kinda BS if you ask me, but it does have a nice interface).

You will have fun with the K04 it's obviously nothing major, but it is a lot of fun


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

DMVDUB said:


> *19Jetta91*------Depends on the dealer, but they should just charge for the upgrade.
> 
> *Frank-i-e*-------About V-Tune, it's a neat program for sure. The only thing Doug is forgetting is they will charge you $50 to "turn it on" (kinda BS if you ask me, but it does have a nice interface).
> 
> You will have fun with the K04 it's obviously nothing major, but it is a lot of fun


I am definitely looking forward to it!  

Greedy APR, $50, Really??? PPPFFFFTTTTT



Big_Tom said:


> garrett t3/t4 50 trim


Awesome! You will get a PM shortly. Local shop as a fully custom kit with the T3/T4 50 trim for 2500 installed. 



19jetta91 said:


> If you purchase a car with an apr tune can you upgrade for $200 or would you have to pay full price?


You will first need to pay APR $150 to transfer the insurance/name on the ECU to yours. There after, you pay whatever the upgrade fee is. $350 I guess you would be at.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ aight, i'm waitin


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Sent! 

So I was looking at Uni Settings and it seems to do the same thing as V Tune other than raise boost. You can only lower it and it is free. 

My buddy raised my idle with Uni settings and then lowered it, just to see if it works. So I guess it works with an APR tuned car.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ replied


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

For the K04 tune to hopefully help protect my engine. Obviously the right tune is the best tune. 

In this case, I'm not so sure. 

Tried a different N75 (both stock) 

Put it in stock mode and holds boost right where it should 8 lbs peak 11

K04 93 octane however, will hold 30 for a pretty good amount of time. What gives? This doesn't feel safe.  

Well, truly, it isn't safe.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

you are probably working a breaking a rod lolz 

i bet it pulls nice tho. try running a MBC inline with your N75


----------



## Frank-i-e (Nov 29, 2010)

Big_Tom said:


> you are probably working a breaking a rod lolz
> 
> i bet it pulls nice tho. try running a MBC inline with your N75


I know dude, it has me worried. I'll have to get one. No funds right now 
The upgrade took all my loot. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

What software are you running with that 30psi peak pressure? Did you upgrade? If you now have APR's K04 flash you should NOT be overboosting like that. No way. You have an issue with the N75 or some other mechanical problem.

Don't run the engine that way. It will break.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ Doug, APR is infamous for overboosting lol. Take it easy Frankie a new block will cost you more than you wanna pay


----------



## gcockrum5 (Feb 22, 2012)

*k04*

you dont happen to still have your k04-001 do you and was it worth it im looking to do it on my audi tt fwd 180


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

good info on this thread, thanks


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

Frank-i-e said:


>


well a few things, one you shouldn't be hitting boost(any amount) with your engine still that cool, from your temp gauge your barely started your car let it warm up first before you getting on it. Your killing your internals, rings, bearings, etc by romping on it while it's not at operating temp. Your killing your fuel pump as well pegging it with that low of gas, as a rule of thumb be conservative on your last 1/4 a tank of gas and ideally you want to fill your tank before getting that low, your fuel pump is cooled by the fuel in your tank, maxing it out with nothing to cool the pump will quickly kill a dying pump and accelerated wear on even a brand new one by a LOT.

2. From your mph your in second gear, does this happen in a 3rd gear pull while at operating temp as if you were simulating a dyno pull. If your not sure a common dyno pull for your set up would be 4th gear(3rd if your on a "private road" because of speed) slowly (out of boost preferably around 10 inHG) approach 2300-2500 rpm then gun it as you cross your desired threshold.

3. How long is it actually "holding" this boost? from your picture you can't be past 2500 rpms, if you return to normal boost levels by 3K your not really "holding" 30 PSI and that is just a characteristic spike being fairly accentuated by a cold engine and low RPMS. As a gauge my k03(non S) would spike to 25 on GIAC in the same conditions. With in proper operating conditions the same set up wouldn't spike past 23, I can easily see a k04 hitting 30 in the conditions presented in your picture

Now that 's out of the way on to the help/check list to look for.

pin hole leak in the wastegate line from the N75

Too small a line from the N75 to the wastegate, because of the bleed style of boost control the N75 works on this actually makes a difference, if you notice the stock line actually have a restriction in it and the size of tubing changes from the N75 to the wastegate. This has an effect on your boost spikes and how much you hold at redline, evos and wrx/sti use restrictor pills to accomplish the same task.

Quality of fuel pull having your evap and stock PCV recirculating could be causing timing issues which will run the hotter the normal. This is going to be seen most at spool up causing high spikes in boost. If you have 94 or 95 in your area and you still have the PCV recirculated to the hockey puck and the evap(more of an issue if your really maxing your system) I would try running that on your 93 tune and see if that helps. The octane lowering side effect of both systems could be lowering your octane even to cause timing issues.

Also I see your TC light is on, if your losing traction your going to be reading artificially high boost and rpms on your gauges since your tires are just spinning instead of propelling the car.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Just in case anybody is wondering, I have a tune for the k04-001 :thumbup:


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

Idk if it's the fact that I'm using Tapatalk but I couldn't find any where in this thread that said what car comes with the k04-001 stock. Anyone know? I blew my new rp k04 within 2 seconds of being on a chip and they are refunding me. Want a true kkk bogwarner and I have a vag junkyard in my neighborhood and I would like to pull one of their low mileage k04-001's


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

K04-001 is an aftermarket upgrade. Not much better than a K03s if you ask me.


----------



## omeletduefromage (Jan 13, 2011)

I know that but it is better with out having to worry about building the motor which is all I need in my daily. I know the beetle turbo s came with a k04-001 from the factory but I think an Audi did also and that one would probably be easier to find in lower mileages


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Again, the K04-001 was an _AFTERMARKET _upgrade from Borg Warner. A weak one at that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

When BorgWarner introduced the K04-001 it was intended as a solid upgrade to the then-current K03-035. The K04 had a bigger, more modern compressor wheel, and so it was a real improvement. But soon, Borg incorporated that better compressor wheel into a new K03 turbo model, which we know as the "K03s", and which is installed on all later transversal 1.8Ts. The Beetle Turbo S would fall into that later category. And, because this new K03 had the same compressor wheel, its performance is almost on par with the older upgrade model. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

K-04-001 are a waste of time and money. If you want a quick car with good reliability and don't want to go balls out big turbo a K-04 hybrid is the way to go. They are bolt-on and produce the same amount of power as the APR stage 3 (depending on supporting mods) sometimes more, and for a fraction of the cost. 

My personal opinion as for fwd cars, unless you're running slicks at the track anything over 350hp or so is just for bragging rights. Awd is a different story.:wave: 

STAY AWAY FROM RP TURBOS AND ANOTHER K04 SUPPLIER OUT OF NORTH CAROLINA CLAIMING TO BE SELLING HYBRIDS, NC ONE IS FREQUENTLY ON EBAY.


----------



## kakluote (Nov 19, 2011)

i am considering upgrade to k04-001 to get more top end while i am using revo stg 2 file

but question is , how you get more than 1 bar among 5000 to 6000 RPM cause the ecu is request only 0.8 bar at that rpm........

can anyone explain me how you get that with your revo stg2 file?

i see the log, even i set the boost to 9 by sps, the ecu request is onlly about 0.8 bar after 5200 rpm


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Really? The REVO SPS controller, even when set all the way to "9" still requests less than 1bar of boost? What duty cycle does the N75 have at that setting? You can see that number in block 118.


----------



## kakluote (Nov 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Really? The REVO SPS controller, even when set all the way to "9" still requests less than 1bar of boost? What duty cycle does the N75 have at that setting? You can see that number in block 118.



Yes, less than 1bar after 5000 rpm

i think it is by design,right? because stg2 is for k03s turbo


----------



## kakluote (Nov 19, 2011)

so it means less without changing the ecu files, if i keep the revo stg 2 file, right?

because in the top end, the sepcified boost is low.


am i correct?????????/


----------



## kakluote (Nov 19, 2011)

anyone can answer me?


----------



## inVENTOr (Jun 23, 2009)

inVENTOr said:


> Hi
> Here is a dyno shot from Moscow Russia
> stock and 93 octane
> 
> ...


Hi
this is my K04-001 today.......
























back to stock


----------



## inVENTOr (Jun 23, 2009)

I drove 20,000 miles on it only
I have APR K04 file 
Now I drive on it with my new K03-052 stock turbo, 
it works fine
the problem was that the cold wheel of turbo become out of balance then it is locked and broke the turbine shaft Why I don't know((((
Before I drive stock turbo 03-052 is about 130 000 miles it was much more reliable than the 04-001
Now I'm back to stock)


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

inVENTOr said:


> I drove 20,000 miles on it only
> I have APR K04 file
> Now I drive on it with my new K03-052 stock turbo,
> it works fine
> ...


It depends what Brand Name your turbo was... My RPturbo K04-001 blew up in 3~4 months without being remapped and the worst service was from CTS Turbo, they didn't even revert on my emails so i send them mine for warrenty inspection but I know people with Borg Warner K04-001 that did 60k without any issue.
So better to buy from a decent Company (Abviously not RP nor CTS) and a good known brand!!!


----------



## inVENTOr (Jun 23, 2009)

LEBGTIMK4 said:


> It depends what Brand Name your turbo was... My RPturbo K04-001 blew up in 3~4 months without being remapped and the worst service was from CTS Turbo, they didn't even revert on my emails so i send them mine for warrenty inspection but I know people with Borg Warner K04-001 that did 60k without any issue.
> So better to buy from a decent Company (Abviously not RP nor CTS) and a good known brand!!!


Hi 
It was Borg Warner not RP ans so on
I've bought it here
Central Turbos
10545 NW 37th Terrace
Miami, FL — 33178


----------



## inVENTOr (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Real Borg Warner turbo and it still blew. Worrisome. Did you change the oil and water lines with the new turbo?


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Did you replace the oil feed line? Did you prime the turbo before starting it up for the first time?


----------



## 21silverbullet (Oct 29, 2011)

ive been running an ebay k04 (came with the car) for 2 years now and have been pushing 22+ psi the whole time. not one issue. i also use a ceramic oil additive made by liqui molly called ceratec and that has actually given me a slightly quicker spool time (1-200 rpm sooner) especially after ive been driving all day since it is a daily driver in up state ny


----------



## inVENTOr (Jun 23, 2009)

perhaps I was not lucky хD
Today I'am currently using K03S on my GTI and happy, use the same file from the K04-001 and pressure is 22-24 psi.
The cause of failure was the turbine rotor nut I was told in the service.
My next car will be diesel POWER only :sly:
and no TUNING there...
Only ECU modification, intake, exhaust, that's all I think
I like 535D :heart:


----------



## inVENTOr (Jun 23, 2009)

Scigano said:


> Real Borg Warner turbo and it still blew. Worrisome. Did you change the oil and water lines with the new turbo?


this is not necessary,because the hoses are not exposed to coking on our engines 
only on the longitudinal engines there is a problem with the oil pipe
may be still surging from bypass valve could be the cause I don't know


----------



## 04v-dubGLI (Sep 29, 2011)

my k03s is finished. I was looking into the k04. Sorry if this question has been answered before, but:

could i run the bolt on k04-001 with the inlet pipe, on my GLI? only mods done are UNI 1+, forge splitter valve, and an intake. would it work just like the k03s on the uni 1+ tune? or would i run lean or run into any problems because i dont have the correct tune for it.


----------



## Scigano (Mar 10, 2011)

Unless someone says otherwise — you could do it, but may have to run a MBC parallel to the N75 — to lower the peak boost from what the Stage 1+ requests (since the software _thinks_ it's talking to a K03"S", but no longer is). I know that's what you have to do to run the hybrids on K03 software, I'd suspect the same for the standard K04 (though it doesn't flow as much air as the F4T or new F21s from FrankenTurbo).


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

quick random question. Do all the k04's have a ported wastegate? (Like in the hotside) I picked up this brand new KKK k04 from a local shop for $200 with the seals still on, and the hotside doesnt look at all like other k04's i have seen. Im holding a steady 25-26psi in 3rd on 93 oct with the APR k04 file. Right now its back on 89 mode until i go to the dyno Friday and log a bit, (which it will be back in 93oct) to see exactly what is going on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

K04-001 comes from the BorgWarner factory with a 25mm wastegate opening.


----------



## Evaughn (Oct 4, 2011)

I put on the turbo, and the coolant and oil return lines aren't fitting. I don't know why


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

is it a matter of them simply not reaching or lining up right? Or are the fitting sizes a mismatch?


----------



## Evaughn (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm just altering the lines and extending them, hope it works haha


----------



## jland22 (Oct 17, 2012)

Is there a verdict on replacing a turbo (any model) requiring to replace the oil feed/return lines along with water feed/return lines. I see that ECS and BFI stores recommend replacing them during install. 

My Ko3s is starting to leak oil and I have a friend who has a hybrid ko4 modified to fit stock ko3 that he is selling brand new for 350.00.


----------



## Mk42003 (Jan 6, 2008)

whats better guys APR OR UNI FOR A KO4-001


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the apr file with my k04. I thought my k04 was a original k04 from BW. I found out that it was rebuilt even thought it was new from the company CDI to make them more low trq friendly, whatever that means. MY question however is, has anyone thrown a rod with a k04-001? I have seen 1 or 2 cases but didnt know if it was more common. I also noticed that mine started to overboost to 33psi in 3rd, 4th, 5th due to the clutch starting to slip.


----------



## MCH_GTI (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi, i'm planning to get the K04-001 for my 1.8T AUM (2001), and according to this, i need a silicone TIP.



> The turbo inlet is a bit different, so you must upgrade to a silicone TIP (any k03s silicone TIP will work).


Will this one do it?
http://www.awesomegti.com/car/vw/golfmk4/samco-turbo-intake-pipe-vw-golf-mk4-1-8t-180bhp


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

MCH_GTI said:


> Hi, i'm planning to get the K04-001 for my 1.8T AUM (2001), and according to this, i need a silicone TIP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it will. Best of luck with the build.


----------



## MCH_GTI (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you very much 

Then I just ned to find out, if it's 19mm or 25mm - guess I have to measure it?


----------



## actng 1.8T (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone know why this K04-001 turbo from dna motoring is only $300+ instead of $1000?

http://speed-daddy.com/k04-replacem...o-wastegate-vw-bettle-jetta-golf-tt-1-8l-1-8t


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Because it's a cheaply-made copy. Odds are it doesn't even have the correct turbine rotor. The low-end Chinese fabricators never developed a correct 46/44 turbine rotor native to the OEM BorgWarner unit. Instead they substitute the smaller rotor from the K03s.


----------



## Beachbuggy (Jul 6, 2013)

It gives the specs as

Compressor: Inducer: 42.30 Exducer: 56.00 
Turbine: Inducer: 50.18 Exducer: 42.30 

Which is clearly K04-001 sizing.

but agreeded it will just be made cheaply, and probably not last long, especially as they claim it could make 400Bhp! Quite obvioulsy they have never run one!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Beachbuggy said:


> It gives the specs as
> 
> Compressor: Inducer: 42.30 Exducer: 56.00
> Turbine: Inducer: 50.18 Exducer: 42.30


Well, they're substituting the rotor from a K04-02x rather than the smaller one. It's got that going for it at least.


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

Necro Bump on Halloween 2015. umpkin:

I know I am late to the party but I might also be interested in a simple repacement of my stock original K03s that now has 111,000 miles on it. I have read the entire thread twice but some lingering questions remain regarding keeping this simple and modifying AS LITTLE AS I POSSIBLY CAN.

So I currently LOVE the way I have built my 2003 1.8t with perfectly matched mods that all work so beautifully and harmoniously together. No issues at all. Boost is strong, powerful, smooth... you name it. GIAC tune, N75 J valve, Audi TT diverter valve, Forge TIP, Upgraded SMIC, Intake, 3" DP to a 2.5" cat back. No CELs, hesitations, idles perfect, smooth healthy power all around. It took a long time experimenting to make everything perfect { Everybody here knows all about the 100's of trial and error tweaks it takes to get it right }

So- if I simply swap my K03s turbo for a K04-0001, I will experience a very very small gain in boost and power- like 10-20 hp and tq? No other mods or tweaks are necessary? Even my current GIAC ECU map stays the same? What is the worst case / best case scenario here? Possibility of overboost? 

Then, if I wanted more juice I can get a K04 remap (prolly would stay with GIAC) that will also require new injectors, HPFP and/ or 4bar fuel regulator, and possibly going to a FMIC? Also possibly new intake manifold and/or exhaust manifold? Most likely not interested, too many variables & changes.

Great info - and thanks for any assistance.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

gsprobe said:


> Necro Bump on Halloween 2015. umpkin:
> 
> I know I am late to the party but I might also be interested in a simple repacement of my stock original K03s that now has 111,000 miles on it. I have read the entire thread twice but some lingering questions remain regarding keeping this simple and modifying AS LITTLE AS I POSSIBLY CAN.
> 
> ...


For the price of a genuine k04-01 I would consider a F21 turbo kit. You can retain everything you currently have. Ideally you'd need injectors and a tune for that turbo but it would make for a generous increase in horsepower over your k03 and k04.

The main difference between k04vs k03 is an ever so slightly advantage in top end with the main benefit coming in the midrange. You'd be hard pressed to easily notice the difference.


----------



## gsprobe (Jan 29, 2006)

spartiati said:


> For the price of a genuine k04-01 I would consider a F21 turbo kit. You can retain everything you currently have. Ideally you'd need injectors and a tune for that turbo but it would make for a generous increase in horsepower over your k03 and k04.
> 
> The main difference between k04vs k03 is an ever so slightly advantage in top end with the main benefit coming in the midrange. You'd be hard pressed to easily notice the difference.


Thank you very much Spartiati. I have seen your posts and I know you are very knowledgeable in this matter.

I figured that going to the Frankenturbo F21 was the other option I should be considering, but I did not understand what it is they do?? It is a modified K03s? Keeping my exact setup constant - what does a frankenturbo F21 setup do for me? ESPECIALLY WITHOUT TAMPERING WITH EXISTING TUNE- what gains can I expect and what problems or other concerns should I have? As expressed earlier, I like no-headaches if possible.

Yes, I should look at injectors and a custom tune later on to truly maximize/appreciate the F21 kit which will add $$$. But in the meantime as a true plug and play replacement- am I good to keep everything else as-is and still get a decent gain? 

I suppose I could bother Doug- but I would also like other's opinions. Thanks everybody for helping.


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Doug would be the best one to ask. You can always run the turbo off the waste gate (I believe they are set to 12psi) until you get enough for injectors and a tune. Even at the waste gate pressure, it will likely be faster (minus the boost spike) than what you have now.


----------



## Blackelk (Dec 21, 2014)

The small KO3 and the KO4 use the same TIP size, so you should be fine. Only thing changed when I put one on my APH beetle with the small KO3, not the KO3s, was the tune


----------



## LEBGTIMK4 (Sep 13, 2010)

The K04-001 will give you max around 255 to 260 bhp and for its price you can install an F21T and go up to 310bhp with correct tune.
I saw on a client car 320bhp with WMI.
http://www.frankenturbo.com/new/F21T.html


----------

